# BUFFED-Team? Aion ist noch da!



## Paradiso (21. August 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team?


Die Gamescom ist morgen zuende und dann wird die Flut von Infos wieder nachlassen.
Kann ja sein, dass ich mich täusche. Aber irgendwie... ist mir seit Mittwoch KEINE
einzige "Aion on Gamescom" - News ins Auge gefallen.
Ich selbst habe schon 2 User News über Aion und die Gamescom geschrieben und die sind
immernoch nicht herausgegeben worden.
Ich glaube mal nicht, dass man nichts über Aion und die Gamescom schreiben kann.

*Vorschläge*

*Q&A mit 2 koreanischen Entwicklern:*
- Es wird an Mounts, Housing und mehr Legionsfeatures entwickelt
- Ein Entwickler arbeitet von 9-23 Uhr
- Ein genauer Plan wie es nach 2.0 weiter geht wollten sie nicht verraten
- In 2.0 Gebieten gibt's mehr AP von Gegnern und Lowies bekommen überall mehr AP von Gegnern (man will das Lowies-töten unterbinden)
- Man arbeitet daran, die Kosten in Aion für den Westen zu senken
- Die Performance im Westen wird angehoben
- Es wird eine Art Allianzsystem geplant

*Q&A mit **Chris "Kinslon" Hager:*
- Es wird an einer Art neuem PVP-Modus gearbeitet (Arena, Schlachtfelder o.ä. wurde leider nicht gesagt)
- Es wird mehrere Raidbosse (Worldbosse und andere) in 2.0 geben
- NCsoft entschuldigt sich für die Komplikationen beim Servertransfer und bei den Events (Dash of the Daeva u.a.)
- Mit 2.0 werden* RICHTIGE* Events kommen

*NCsoft Livestram 
*- Q&A ´s live miterleben
- Aion und Guildwars Livedemo anschauen
- etc.


Zudem gibt es immoment noch viele andere Infos von Aion. Patch 2.0 ist übrigens auf den Testservern.
Außerdem gibt es ab nun 100% mehr EXP bis das Addon erscheint.
Es wurden Pets vorgestellt und die verschiedenen Besteller, welche spezielle Pets in der Packung von 2.0 haben.

etc. etc. etc.

Die wenigen Aion Fans die noch auf Buffed sind, würden sich freuen, wenn Ihr mal etwas davon berichten würdet.
Wenn Ihr einfach kein Bock auf Aion habt, dann löscht auch das Forum und die Seite dazu.
Denn es ist einfach nur zum kotzen, um es mal ganz klar zu sagen, wie bei Buffed auf Aion eingegangen wird.
Wenn es mal im Podcast erwähnt wird, dann nur 1 Minute abwärts und dann mit irgendwelchen negativen Kommentaren dazu.
Zudem wird die Aion Community, welche auf Buffed kommt immer weniger, da man in den Newscomments meistens nur dumm angemacht wird,
wenn man mal ein Kommentar schreibt, womit man aussagt das man Aion spielt o.ä.

Ich wollte jetzt eigenltich noch ein paar Zitate von Usern anhängen, welche es auch langsam nervt, dass Buffed im gewissen Sinne
einfach nur gegen Aion ist. Aber das ist mir jetzt zeitlich nicht möglich. Vieleicht mach ich das noch.

Also entweder Ihr lasst Aion ganz sein löscht das Forum, löscht die aion.buffed-Seite, macht nur mal eine News im Monat wie bei 0815 MMO´s und
lästert weiter über das Game oder Ihr macht eine anständige Berichterstattung und aktualisiert eure Aion Seite.


----------



## Timold (21. August 2010)

Buffed ist und bleibt ein WoW Forum usw. sonnst nichts


----------



## Foldred (21. August 2010)

Dann sollten sie sich aber auch nicht "Das Portal für Online Spiele" schimpfen... Obwohl ich selbst auch kein Aion spiele. Ich find das Game scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2010)

> Dann sollten sie sich aber auch nicht "Das Portal für Online Spiele" schimpfen...


 /sign



> Obwohl ich selbst auch kein Aion spiele. Ich find das Game scheisse


Solange du nicht die Leute blöd anmachst, die es spielen hat da auch keiner was gegen.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Jetzt überleg mal, warum keiner da ist, der User-News freigibt. Die meisten sind selbst auf der Gamescom.

Und zu Aion: Randerscheinung am NCSoft-Stand. Vielleicht 10 Rechner für Aion und über 40 zu GuildWars. Es gibt eben deutlich interessantere Dinge als Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2010)

Nur Flo ist alle Tage auf der Gamescom. Die anderen Leute müssen normal arbeiten und dürfen in Ihrer Freizeit dahin.

Warst du überhaupt auf der Gamescom?
Ich bin vor 3 Stunden von da weggefahren und war ca. 4 Stunden beim NC Stand.
Da gab es eine Hälfte Aion und eine Hälfte GW2. 
Also du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass da mehr GW als Aion war.

Es ist klar, dass viele Leute GW2 betrachten wollen, da es GANZ neu ist und Aion schon 1 Jahr alt ist.
Trotzdem gab es viele Aion Fans die bei der Live Demo und beim QA waren. 
Insbesondere gab es viel mehr Ncsoft Leute von Aion die da rumliefen, als von Guildwars.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Nur Flo ist alle Tage auf der Gamescom. Die anderen Leute müssen normal arbeiten und dürfen in Ihrer Freizeit dahin.
> 
> Warst du überhaupt auf der Gamescom?
> Ich bin vor 3 Stunden von da weggefahren und war ca. 4 Stunden beim NC Stand.
> ...



Donnerstag war ich da, und um dir anschaulich zu zeigen, wieviele Rechner wirklich für Aion übrig blieben...
Rechte Seite: 4 x GuildWars 1 x Aion http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenanet/4910229836/in/set-72157624620294803/
Linke Seite: 4 x Guild Wars 1 x Aion http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenanet/4906679897/in/set-72157624620294803/
Gegenfrage: Warst du überhaupt da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema "nur Flo ist da": Getroffen habe ich persönlich am Donnerstag Carcharoth, Dini, Xashija und ZAM. Von den Moderatoren sind momentan nur Pente und Berserkerkitten da, Haxxler wahrscheinlich auch. Da Xashija für die Freischaltungen verantwortlich ist passiert es dieses Wochenende nunmal nicht.


----------



## Kehrin (21. August 2010)

Es würde ja mehr Aion geben, aber ! Es stehen einfach mehr Leute auf WoW und deswegen zeigen sie mehr. 
Oder wie es [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Peter[/font] Griffin sagt :" Das nennt sich Angebot auf Nachfrage und davon besteht unsere Wirtschaft !".


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2010)

> Es würde ja mehr Aion geben, aber ! Es stehen einfach mehr Leute auf WoW und deswegen zeigen sie mehr.
> Oder wie es Peter Griffin sagt :" Das nennt sich Angebot auf Nachfrage und davon besteht unsere Wirtschaft !".




Dazu hat ein Vorposter ja schon geschrieben:


> Dann sollten sie sich aber auch nicht "Das Portal für Online Spiele" schimpfen...


----------



## Corescant (21. August 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie sich aber auch nicht "Das Portal für Online Spiele" schimpfen... Obwohl ich selbst auch kein Aion spiele. Ich find das Game scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem stimme ich zu


----------



## wowfighter (21. August 2010)

Wie wärs wenn ihr ma auf die Partnerseite von Buffed für Aion schauen würdet?
Also ich sehe auf der Seite nämlich sehr viel von der GC für Aion ....

mfg


----------



## Deadwool (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (21. August 2010)

> Wie wärs wenn ihr ma auf die Partnerseite von Buffed für Aion schauen würdet?
> Also ich sehe auf der Seite nämlich sehr viel von der GC für Aion ....



"Aion Aktivitäten auf der gamescom 2010!"

Diese News ist 15 Tage alt...


"PTS - Patch 2.0 ab 18. August 2010"

Danke für die Info.. gibt nur keine Berichte etc. drüber


Zudem ist diese Seite nur eine Partnerseite und Buffed sollte selbst News zu Aion schreiben.
Außerdem ist aion.buffed.de sehr langsam mit Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Nahemis (21. August 2010)

Naja ich bin schon arg enttäuscht, das hier nichts kommt.


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also entweder Ihr lasst Aion ganz sein löscht das Forum, löscht die aion.buffed-Seite, macht nur mal eine News im Monat wie bei 0815 MMO´s und
> lästert weiter über das Game



Warum? Wenn es Dir nocht gefällt kannst Du andere Seiten aufrufen.


----------



## Raaandy (22. August 2010)

will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben =)

1. das hier is ein wow fansite, buffed is nur so gütig gibt den anderen spielen eine forum und haut ein paar news raus(gibt ja alles bischen geld =) ) 

2. wer aion oder ein anderes spiel wie warhammer oder age of conan spielt, der hat andere fanseiten auf die er geht. 

so und abschließend, schaut euch doch mal die news an von aion(haufen neue inis, content für hardcore spieler, raid bosse bei denenn man viele allianzen benötigt um gegen anzukommen, kleine pets etc.) merkt ihr wat?

 genau das sind inhalte die sich viele inhalte die sich viele wow spieler wünschen, nur buffed wird ein teufel tun diese news rauszuhauen und damit evt. mal den ein oder anderen spieler auf aion aufmerksam zu machen.

euch zu beschweren das hier keine aion news oder sonstiges kommen bringt nix =) habt ihr schonmal ne wirklich negative schlagzeile über wow hier gelesen? richtig^^ gibts nich in wow is alles rosa rot!


----------



## Zylenia (22. August 2010)

Tja,das ist leider so,auch das RoM Forum verkommt total und ihr Arsenal zu RoM ,wurde schon über 1 Jahr nix mehr dran gemacht.
Alle anderen Spiele fristen hier nur ein Schattendasein
Die bringen lieber so hochwichtige News wie: ''Der Ladebildschirm von WoW oder die Login Musik von WoW'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Tja,das ist leider so,auch das RoM Forum verkommt total und ihr Arsenal zu RoM ,wurde schon über 1 Jahr nix mehr dran gemacht.
> Alle anderen Spiele fristen hier nur ein Schattendasein
> Die bringen lieber so hochwichtige News wie: ''Der Ladebildschirm von WoW oder die Login Musik von WoW''
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben.
Es wurden ja nichtmals Bewahrer und Druide ins Klassenforum eingetragen.
Echt ne schande...


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. August 2010)

Raaandy schrieb:


> will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben =)
> 
> habt ihr schonmal ne wirklich negative schlagzeile über wow hier gelesen? richtig^^ gibts nich in wow is alles rosa rot!



Yupp - merken die WoW Spieler selbst nicht.

Jetzt ist grad ein WoW-Artikel der Einwände gegen das nächste Addon offen behandelt erschienen.

Aber back zu AION, das sind fette Mega News, Danke. 


(Meine Signatur mit Verweis auf eine kleine Einstiegsseite für Warhammer hat sich wie von Geisterhand alle paar Tage in Luft aufgelöst......)


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Yupp - merken die WoW Spieler selbst nicht.
> 
> Jetzt ist grad ein WoW-Artikel der Einwände gegen das nächste Addon behandelt offen.
> 
> ...




Dieser Beitrag behandelt zwar die Einwände, aber versucht Sie aufzulösen...


----------



## Virthu (22. August 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein, reicht mir dieses forum völlig aus. ob buffed über aion berichtet oder nicht, ist mir persönlich völlig schnuppe - die news und neuigkeiten kann man selber hier reinschreiben und miteinander bereden. wozu sich mit wow-extrem-fanboys, die jede neuigkeit auf der hauptseite mit ihrem comment-müll überziehen, noch abplagen? ausserdem ist es für mich als spieler nicht unbedingt positiv, wenn eingefleischte wow spieler für aion geworben werden sollen - bin nunmal nicht umsonst gerade wegen dieser gestalten von wow weg.
dazu ist die moderation hier eigentlich ganz angenehm, nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig - da könnte so manch andere seite sich ein dickes stück abschneiden.


----------



## Deadwool (22. August 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag behandelt zwar die Einwände, aber versucht Sie aufzulösen...



Böse Zungen würden ihn als manipulativ bezeichnen ^^


----------



## Diaboli (22. August 2010)

Leider haben alle hier Recht, ja Buffed ist (leider) eine WoW Fan (Freak) Site, jedoch wer sich "Das Portal für Online Spiele" nennt sollte auch so gut wie über "alle" online Spiele in ausreichender Form berichten 
und nicht 1000x den gleichen Müll über ein 0815 WoW addon was eh wieder unfertig auf dem Markt geschmissen wird und wo nix wirklich neues drin ist.

Kleiner Tip evtl. sollte Buffed sich in Das WoW Portal umbenennen.


----------



## Nahemis (22. August 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, reicht mir dieses forum völlig aus. ob buffed über aion berichtet oder nicht, ist mir persönlich völlig schnuppe - die news und neuigkeiten kann man selber hier reinschreiben und miteinander bereden. wozu sich mit wow-extrem-fanboys, die jede neuigkeit auf der hauptseite mit ihrem comment-müll überziehen, noch abplagen? ausserdem ist es für mich als spieler nicht unbedingt positiv, wenn eingefleischte wow spieler für aion geworben werden sollen - bin nunmal nicht umsonst gerade wegen dieser gestalten von wow weg.
> dazu ist die moderation hier eigentlich ganz angenehm, nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig - da könnte so manch andere seite sich ein dickes stück abschneiden.




Du hast mal wieder so Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben unsere kleine Comm mit Virthu, Paradiso, Kizna, Xontroulis und ab und zu unseren Silentpups (sry, wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe). Es macht echt Spass sich mit euch zu Unterhalten und Infos auszutauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (22. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Wo steht denn bitte, dass Buffed eine WoW Fanseite ist??


Schau mal auf der linken Seite unterhalb des Menus.


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

> Schau mal auf der linken Seite unterhalb des Menus.



Ja und genau das ist wohl ein großes Problem. Wie kann man sich PORTAL FÜR ONLINESPIELE nennen, wenn man eine Blizzard Fansite ist?
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es da ein Strukturproblem gibt oder so, aber da läuft was schief.

Wenn sich BUFFED als Blizzard Fansite sehen will, dann sollen Sie es wie "onlinewelten" , "gamona" und andere MMO-Netzwerke machen.
Nämliche Buffed.de als Hauptseite des ganzen, wo die WICHTIGEN News o.ä. zu ALLEN, von Ihnen ausgewählten, Spielen zu finden sind 
und dann zu Ihren ausgewählten Spielen jeweilige Seiten einrichten, wo dann News, Artikel, Guides und alles andere stehen.
So können Sie dann auf z.B. wow.buffed.de Ihr "Blizzard-Fanseite-Button" präsentieren.

Es sieht zwar immoment so aus, als wäre es schon so, da oben ja Links zu "speziellen" Seiten vorhanden sind. Aber bis auf die WoW Seite 
sind die anderen Seite sowas von alt und schon fast mit virtuellem Staub belegt, dass man da garnicht draufgehen sollte.


Off Topic:
Ich hab grad ein interview gefunden, dass sollten sich die Aion Fans mal anschauen. Schon nur wegen der Dolmätscherin (wahrscheinlich falsch geschrieben)
http://aion.gamona.de/2010/08/20/das-gamona-interview-mit-li-ho-lee/


----------



## Lari (22. August 2010)

Eure Probleme hätt ich gerne...

Edit: Der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler ist übrigens 22 Jahre, mal so als kleine Randnotiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

Er schreibt ja nicht, dass die ganze WoW Community 15 ist. 

Andere Frage:
Wie hat eig. Buffed angefangen? Nur mit WoW oder auch mit was anderem?
Denn wenn Sie erst nur WoW hatten und sich dann weiterentwickeln wollten, dann ist das wohl fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2010)

Anfangs nur WoW, und fehlgeschlagen liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich als MMO-Spieler finde es so ok und fange nicht an mir unbekannte Leute zu beleidigen, weil mir die Seite nicht gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Anfangs nur WoW, und fehlgeschlagen liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich als MMO-Spieler finde es so ok und fange nicht an mir unbekannte Leute zu beleidigen, weil mir die Seite nicht gefällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche MMOs spielst du den?
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass du das beleidigen auf mich beziehst.


----------



## xontroulis (22. August 2010)

Also das der Altersdurschnitt in WoW bei 22 liegt, dass glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder? Falls ja dann hast du in WoW nie geraidet mit ts, warst nie in einer Gilde, oder hast einfach WoW nie gespielt. 


Trotzdem aendert das alles nichts daran, dass Aion stark vernachlaessigt wird und ich faende es toll, wenn Buffed auch mal mehr Infos bringen koennte. Klar koennen auch wir selber Informationen an die Interessenten hier bringen, aber ich wuerde da eine groessere Beteiligung seitens Buffed sehr begruessen.


----------



## Frostnova (22. August 2010)

buffed. das portal für onlinespiele.

hmmm, joa, es ist ein portal
und hmmmm, joa es ist für onlinespiele (wo die gewichtung liegt ist unrelevant, denn wenn ich informationen hier nicht finde, schau ich eben woanders)

jeder der hier regelmäßig unterwegs ist, weiss um was für eine site es sich handelt. wenn ihr damit nicht klarkommt, solltet ihr euch vieleicht ein anderes forum suchen, aber das habt ihr ja bestimmt schon, und denoch seid ihr euch nicht zu fein, tag für tag auf buffed zu surfen, tztztz putzig

ihr ganzen jammertanten seid doch nichts anderes, als die "progamer" für blizz bei wow. ihr seid einfach zu wenig um beachtet zu werden und es würde auch niemand nachweinen falls ihr nicht mehr da seid.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (22. August 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es ab nun 100% mehr EXP bis das Addon erscheint.



is das nur für testserver oder auch auf den offis?


----------



## Lari (22. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Also das der Altersdurschnitt in WoW bei 22 liegt, dass glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder? Falls ja dann hast du in WoW nie geraidet mit ts, warst nie in einer Gilde, oder hast einfach WoW nie gespielt.



Das glaube ich nicht nur, das weiß ich sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt genug statistische Erhebungen diesbezüglich, kannst ja mal danach googlen.
Und nein Paradiso, dich meinte ich nicht. Aber du siehst ja welcher Ton hier im Thread herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. August 2010)

auf der gamescom interessiert sich auch keiner für aion, sondern nur für guildwars 2, von daher^^


----------



## Foldred (22. August 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Yupp - merken die WoW Spieler selbst nicht.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...





Das ist krass.... *Verschwörungs-Theoretiker anruf* Aber mal im Ernst... Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dass Buffed hier zensiert, dann wär das schon echt argh und traurig noch dazu..


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht nur, das weiß ich sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich dachte hier meldet sich mal ein Buffie, aber auf meine 100 Leserbriefe wurde ja auch nie geantwortet,
wenn es mal was mit Aion zu tun hatte... Vieleicht haben ja die Buffies ein anderes Forum, wo nur WoW gelistet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> is das nur für testserver oder auch auf den offis?



Das ist nur auf dem offiziellen.


----------



## Paradiso (22. August 2010)

OMG .. Tera is so schlecht. habs auf der Gamescom gesehen/gespielt und ich fand es garnicht gut. Aber jedem seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Kafka (22. August 2010)

Ich sage es ja nur ungerne, aber NC Soft hat sich bei AION die Gelegenheit verbaut, auf den westlichen Markt Fuss zu fassen. Durch die Anfangs Fehler ist AION leider nur noch eine ich sage mal "Randerscheinung" hier zu Lande. Und ich bin verdammt froh darüber, das bei GW2 ARENA.NET mehr oder minder die Zügel in der Hand hat.


----------



## yoba (22. August 2010)

Es wird nunmal mehr von WoW berichtet, weil es nunmal die meisten User interresiert. Und es hat wohl auch was damit zu tun, daß rund 90% der Redakteure von Buffed, mehr oder weniger nur WoW spielen und sonst ab und zu mal ein paar Offline Spiele. Was soll man dann auch erwarten. Wenn ich nur WoW spiele kann ich nicht von etwas berichten oder erzählen, was ich nicht kenne.


----------



## Orthrus (23. August 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich das Lamento hier nicht.

Wem die Ausrichtung der Seite nicht gefällt, sollte sich eine zu seinem Lieblings MMO passende Seite suchen.
Sollte daraus ein (theoretisch) geringerer Seitenaufruf und entsprechend weniger Werbeeinnahmen resultieren,
der einzige Weg für Euch Buffed "abzustrafen" und andere Projekt zu fördern.

Das einzige Problem dabei (und Euer Gejammer scheint das zu unterstreichen): Gibt es keine gescheite Alternative, steht Ihr auf dem Schlauch.

Warum das so ist? Darüber kann ich auch nur spekulieren,
aber kaum ein Unternehmen vergeudet Ressourcen an ein Angebot, für das nur eine geringe Nachfrage besteht.


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## orkman (23. August 2010)

ich kann dem Threadersteller nur zustimmen und durch diesen thread hab ich mal ein paar neue sachen erfahren die ich ja leider durch buffed net mitbekomme ... kann im moment nicht spielen ... examen(leider) ... in einer woche wird dann durchgezoggt ^^
ich kaufe schon lange keine buffed zeitung mehr weil davon 3/4 ueber wow geht und rest is werbung fuer f2p mmo's oder "tests" die 20 zeilen gross sind oder nur 1 seite einnehmen
ich spiele auch wow aber nur zum zeitvertreib und um jedesmal zu merken wie niedrig der IQ von den meisten spielern is
mfg
(ich hoffe du erreichst dein ziel TE)


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2010)

Offtopic und Flames entfernt


----------



## Paradiso (25. August 2010)

> Offtopic und Flames entfernt



Danke dir!


----------



## Firun (25. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Offtopic und Flames entfernt



Dito


Liebe User solltet ihr euch nicht an die Netiquette halten der ihr beim erstellen eures Buffed.de Profils zugestimmt habt, müssen wir den Lernresistenten unter euch leider eine Pause aufdrücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2010)

Dann macht des mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt da so en Spezialisten hier. Sein Name setzt sich aus einem allseits Bekannten MMO & dem englischen Wort für Kämpfer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (25. August 2010)

Huch es gibt sie ja doch. *Augenreib*
Moderatoren!
Jetzt nur keine hastigen Bewegungen oder laute Geräusche machen, sonst sind sie gleich wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich geschieht hier mal was!


----------



## Paradiso (25. August 2010)

Schickt mal einen der hohen Tiere in den Thread, welcher dann bitte ein Statement abgeben soll.


----------



## Paradiso (30. August 2010)

Ey ich krieg echt *sooooooooooooooooo* nen Hals.

Vor 6 Tage habe ich eine richtig lange und gute User-News zu Aion geschrieben. 
Jeden Tag auf Buffed und gewartet, dass Sie freigeschlatet wird.
Da kam nur leider nix. Auch in anderen Themenbereichen kam nix.

Und nun.... HEUTE kam auf MMOCHAMPION eine News (die mit den Goblinmounts) und ein
User hat dazu eine usernews geschrieben. Die wurde dann glatt mal nach 2 stunden freigeschaltet.
Auch eine andere WoW NEws wurd heute freigeschaltet....

Was soll denn die scheiße? Ich warte seit Tagen dadrauf, dass endlich meine *AION-*News freigeschaltet wird und
eine sowas von uninterressante und wahrscheinlich nichtmals richtige *WOW-*News wird direkt online gestellt...

Unfassbar sowas.


----------



## Fingertips (30. August 2010)

Na wenn Du sonst keine Probleme hast^^

Geh halt in ein anderes Forum wenn Du dich hier nicht wohlfühlst. Wenn ich mir allerdings andere Foren wie z.B. das bei Onlinewelten oder Atreia anschaue so ist da sogar noch weniger los als hier, also wenn du ne News schreibst wird die dort ganz bestimmt veröffentlicht. Und dann gehts dir bestimmt wieder besser.


----------



## Lari (30. August 2010)

Du meinst aber nicht die vom 22.08. oder? Denn die ist veröffentlicht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Im übrigen sind auf Seite 1 20 News, davon nur 4 zu WoW. Also mal nicht so anstellen hier, Buffed.de kennt augenscheinlich wohl doch mehr als nur WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (30. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht die vom 22.08. oder? Denn die ist veröffentlicht worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Nein die vom 22.08 meine ich nicht
2. Es geht nicht um andere spiele, sondern um Aion.
3. Spiel weiter mit deinem Steak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (1. September 2010)

Ich glaube hier wurde ja schonmal dargestellt, wie die Schwerpunkte auf die einzelnen Spiele verteilt werden.
Es gibt zu jedem Spiel eine Statistik, wie oft eine drauf bezogene News oder ein Forenthema angeklickt wird.
Grob gesagt heisst das, dass buffed als kommerzielle Seite vorrangig jene News bringt, die am meisten Klicks ergeben (---und welches Spiel wäre das wohl?).
Da ich annehme, dass die buffed Mitarbeiter ihre Arbeit nicht nur aus Spass an der Freude, sondern auch für Bares machen, wäre das zumindest nachvollziehbar.
Trotzdem finde ich, dass hier zu allem ein guter Überblick geboten wird, wenn sogar Nischenprodukte wie Fallen Earth oder PotbS immer mal wieder eine News wert sind.


----------



## Karli1994 (1. September 2010)

lierber te ich kann deine meinung nicht teilen da nähmlich die wow cata beta drausen ist brauchst du dich nich wundern das andere spiele die fast keine neuen news haben keine großen artikel geschrieben werden


----------



## Paradiso (1. September 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> lierber te ich kann deine meinung nicht teilen da nähmlich die wow cata beta drausen ist brauchst du dich nich wundern das andere spiele die fast keine neuen news haben keine großen artikel geschrieben werden



Lieber Karli1994, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung sind nicht schwer zu lernen.


----------



## Karli1994 (1. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Lieber Karli1994, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung sind nicht schwer zu lernen.



grammatik und rechtschreibung ist egal solange man seine meinung ausdrücken kann


----------



## Highlike (1. September 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> grammatik und rechtschreibung ist egal solange man seine meinung ausdrücken kann _und die anderen sie auch verstehen können._



*corrected*


----------



## timinatorxx (1. September 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Tja,das ist leider so,auch das RoM Forum verkommt total und ihr Arsenal zu RoM ,wurde schon über 1 Jahr nix mehr dran gemacht.
> Alle anderen Spiele fristen hier nur ein Schattendasein
> Die bringen lieber so hochwichtige News wie: ''Der Ladebildschirm von WoW oder die Login Musik von WoW''
> 
> ...



Ich weiß noch ganz genau als RoM kurz vor release stand wie sie das spiel gepushed haben .... und jetzt ist es vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (1. September 2010)

Da ich momentan nur WoW spiele und mich auf Cata freue finde ich es natürlich schön viel über diese berichtet zu bekommen.
Aber ich verstehe deine Einwände, ich habe kurze Zeit selber Aion gespielt und würde gerne wissen, wie sich dieses entwockelt (hat).


----------



## BENJOSAN (1. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht nur, das weiß ich sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ganz ehrlich ? Die Statisk sagt auch das es über 15 Mio Gamer hat ? 
Von 15 Mio Gamer sind ersmal 5 Mio Goldfarmer ( die sind evtl. durchschnittlich ~ 22 jahre alt)
neh weitere Mio bekommen die Testaccounts von mir. 
Ich habe keine "fake" statistiken die diesen "ruhm" putsch verstärken bzw. vermindern sollten(!)

Denn WoW gibt es schon paar jahre... komisch das es nie Notariell beurkundet wurde.
Och stimmt! Die Statistiken sind ja von "WoW" Fansiten. 

Ich hab nichts gegen WoW nur kommen wir so "kommentare" wie es deiner ist einfacht nur lächerlich und unnötig vor.
Dies liegt daran das es mich 0 juckt wie alt WoW gamer sind ?

In meiner Legion sind auch alle +20 Jahre alt und nun ? 
Sind wir jezt alle Reifer in der birne weill wir ein bestimmtes alter erreicht haben? 

Ganz klarer Fail an Buffed.
Folgender satz hat evtl. was aus dem bereich BWL zu tuen:
Eine Firme wird angewiessen das zu versprechen was sie bietet.
Also gemeint ist das jetzt wenn ich nen Pc Store aufmache verkaufe ich Pc zeugs und keine unterwäsche etc. 
Wenn ich mich Portal für Online Games nenne, dann sollte ich dieses "versprechen" ( an die fans & user dieser seite ) auch einhalten.

Nichts ist für die ewigkeit.
Ich hoffe das NCsoft den europäischen markt nicht enttäuscht un die Aion server schön laufen lässt =)
Für WoW hoffe ich nur das die entwickler von ihren brainless - i - need - money trip runter kommen und anfangen
WoW dahin zu bringen wo es angefangen hat.

- benjo


----------



## abszu (3. September 2010)

BENJOSAN schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ? Die Statisk sagt auch das es über 15 Mio Gamer hat ?
> Von 15 Mio Gamer sind ersmal 5 Mio Goldfarmer ( die sind evtl. durchschnittlich ~ 22 jahre alt)
> neh weitere Mio bekommen die Testaccounts von mir.
> Ich habe keine "fake" statistiken die diesen "ruhm" putsch verstärken bzw. vermindern sollten(!)
> ...



Siehe hier:
PC Games Februar 2010

Keine Ahnung, was für Statistiken du meinst, offiziell sinds immer noch 11.5 Millionen Spieler. WoW stagniert also - wenn auch auf hohem Niveau. Notariell Beglaubigen muss dir das keiner, die Geschäftszahlen eines börsennotierten Unternehmens lügen nicht... naja, meistens nicht, wenn doch, ist da meist fix die Hölle los. Und schaut man sich die Zahlen von Activision an, die in regelmässigen Turnus veröffentlicht werden, gibts keinen objektiven Grund, diese Spielerzahlen anzuzweifeln. 



> Für WoW hoffe ich nur das die entwickler von ihren brainless - i - need - money trip runter kommen und anfangen
> WoW dahin zu bringen wo es angefangen hat.



Das unterschreib ich mal so. Aber es ist zwecklos - Casuals sind der Trend der Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENJOSAN (3. September 2010)

Gut, es geht aber schon seit paar jahren so das eine kleine o. größere Spieler gemeinde defenetiv der ansicht ist das es niemals über 10 Mio Gamer sind die WoW Spielen. 

Aber das ist eig. egal. Die 15 Mio habe ich von der WoW Seite, da stand es mal von nem moderator gepostet ( war im November oder Dezember Letzten Jahres )

Da ich seit der Zeit kein WoW mehr aktiv verfolge, casual wurde bereits erwähnt, kann ich aktuelle Zahlen nicht nennen und habe die letzte mir bekannte
Zahl genommen.

Es nervt einfach nur das Leute versuchen WOW "gut zu reden", es war mal gut keine frage ( <3 classic ) aber was dann gescha.. .
Ich hab nichts gegen WOW gamer, sollen diese aber aufhören anderen Spiele schlecht zu reden. Okey ihr spielt Aion 2 wochen findet es scheisse (?!).

Meiner meinung nach muss ein MMO über einen Monat hinaus ( intensiv ) gespielt werden um es zu Beurteilen, daher lese ich mir nie MMO's bewertungen von anderen Spielern durch,
da der groß Teil es evtl. nur 1-2 wochen gespielt hat. 
Anfangs mochte ich WoW auch nicht so wirklich ( gut die story ist halt geil ) mit 60 änderte sich meine Meinung.
Wenn man mit 39 anderen suchtis dran hang ( mehrere wochen evtl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Onyxia & co. den A***** aufzureißen.
Ein beispiel aus Wotlk: "Releas > Suchen Leute für 25er Naxx : Bitte nur melden wer die Ini. aus Classic kennt."(?!)

Naja gut.. wow gehört hier nicht rein.

Aion ist Klasse. Bis 20 hat man meistens gar kein bock zu questen und grinden aber +20 wenn man dann auch mal richtig im Abyss rumgankt macht es Heidenspaß.

Warum die Com. so tot hier ist ? Ist halt ne WoW seite.
Ich will news von Aion & Co dann geh ich auf die Main seiten bzw. dort hin wo es eingehalten wird was man "uns user" verspricht.
EIN PORTAL FÜR MMO's.
Daher bin ich eig. eher dafür ( ich mag buffed bzw mochte es solang ich wow Gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das man es " Das WoW portal" nennt ! 

Casuals sollten anfangen aufzuhören mit ihren drecks geflame. Ihr habt keine Zeit für ein MMO ? Flamed ein game nicht dafür das es die Zeit
und zuneigung der Spieler braucht! PLS 40 Raids PLS Härtere Inis und ihr habt wieder Positive Zahlen Blizz!

- benjo


----------



## rocksor (3. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Insbesondere gab es viel mehr Ncsoft Leute von Aion die da rumliefen, als von Guildwars.



Weil die von Guildwars alle im Hintergrund mit Demo Testern gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. September 2010)

BENJOSAN schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen WoW nur kommen wir so "kommentare" wie es deiner ist einfacht nur lächerlich und unnötig vor.
> Dies liegt daran das es mich 0 juckt wie alt WoW gamer sind ?



Das mag ja durchaus sein, nur wenn jemand im Thread behauptet, dass Durchschnittsalter wäre 15 und es stimmt nicht, dann sag ich das nunmal. Ist es eine Wertung gegenüber Aion oder WoW? Nicht das ich wüsste.

Ich frage mich nur, wieso man wegen so einer Aussage gleich die "lächerlich"-Keule auspacken muss...


----------



## BENJOSAN (4. September 2010)

Ich mein du scheinst in einem "reifen" alter vom Kopf her zu sein, dann sollte man eig. über so ein Kommentar drüber stehen ?

Leute die diskussionen was die gamer anzahlen angeht u. die Alters-Klasse sind evtl. nett, aber wir reden alle an einem Thema vorbei.

Buffed supportet Aion nicht so wirklich!


----------



## Acie (4. September 2010)

Schade ist es schon....
Das GW2 nun für NC wichtiger ist darf aber keiner beschreien, wahrscheinlich wird es endlich mal ein gutes Spiel von denen.


----------



## xontroulis (4. September 2010)

Wie suess das Acie sich diesen thread raussucht um etwas zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja wer in seinem Leben nichts anderes zu tun hat dem soll es gegoennt sein. Hoffe dieser alte thread ist bald zu, denn die Einstellung von Buffed hat sich ja etwas geaendert wie man in den letzten Tagen gut sehen konnte ^^


----------



## Acie (5. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Wie suess das Acie sich diesen thread raussucht um etwas zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och soviel flame ich gar nicht, nur bei Spielen die wirklich mumpitz sind.


----------



## Nahemis (5. September 2010)

Huhu Andre,

Björn fängt jetzt auch mit Aion an. Hol dir doch auch mal wieder ne Gamecard dann zocken wir heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tom


----------



## Acie (5. September 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Huhu Andre,
> 
> Björn fängt jetzt auch mit Aion an. Hol dir doch auch mal wieder ne Gamecard dann zocken wir heute abend
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Ich brauch nur die TS Daten.


----------



## Eox (5. September 2010)

Fakt ist doch, wenn Aion denn wirklich so stark verlangt werden würde (sprich die News und Beiträge auch häufig genug angeklickt werden), würde Buffed auf jeden Fall mehr über Aion bringen.
Buffed bringt ja nicht so viel über WoW nur weil sie WoW besser finden, sondern weil die Nachfrage höher ist und sich das deswegen mehr lohnt. 

Das hat nichts mit dem zutun welches Spiel besser oder schlechter ist. Und das nur sehr wenige Aion News geschrieben werden kann ja auch nicht so stimmen. Man muss sich nur mal das Archiv von September anschauen und nach Aion suchen...

Und das mit der Signatur die angeblich immer wieder gelöscht wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es gibt hier auch welche die die ganze Zeit Seiten mit News über WoW in ihren Signaturen stehen haben und diese würden dann ja wohl eher gelöscht werden, da Buffed ja das "WoW" Portal in euren Augen ist.


----------



## Acie (5. September 2010)

Ich denke man ist halt verärgert weil auf der Partnerseite nicht viel läuft und hier eine riesegroße Community dahintersteht, die man vielleicht auch zu Aion bewegen möchte.
Ich kann Buffed schon verstehen wenn sie sich auf WoW fokusieren, aber das von der Cataclysm Beta jeder Furz berichtet wird nervt mich auch gewaltig.


----------



## Eox (5. September 2010)

Atreia ist doch die Partnerseite von Buffed. Buffed hat doch nicht umsonst sich eine Partnerseite zugelegt, wenn sie dann nochmal das selbe auf Buffed schreiben. Das würde ja keinen Sinn machen. Genau so wie es bei Guild Wars und Wartower ist.


Also ich kann Buffed verstehen das die nicht total viel Aion machen, wenn sie extra dafür eine Partnerseite haben...
Hat Buffed nicht einmal Leute gesucht die die Seite übernehmen? Da hätten sich doch sicher welche gefunden, die die Seite dann mit News füllen (wenn es so viele gibt) oder halt Artikel schreiben.


----------



## Paradiso (10. September 2010)

Wauuu ... 3 Aion usernews hintereinander freigeschaltet .. und das innerhalb 1 Tages... GGZZZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



By the Way:
Aion 2.0 ist raus... es gibt massssiiiggg Infos und aion.buffed.de ist wo genau? Tot?


----------



## Trixi3 (10. September 2010)

Also ich persönlich bin darüber froh, denn wenn bei World of Warcraft ein neuer Boss kam und ich bei Buffed vorbeigeschaut habe konnte ich damals ne Bosserklärung in Perfekta abgeben ohne einmal in der Instanz zu sein.
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was nach dem Boss und mit erhalt des Achievements im TS abging: "Hä hast DU nicht gesagt Du kennst den Boss, warum hast Du dann jetzt erst das Achievement? Twink?" Ich: " Nö, die von Buffed haben es mir bereits verraten als der Patch noch nichmal Online war, langweilig oder?"


Deswegen bin ich froh Aion zu Spielen, keine Infos, alles selbst rausfinden= Spannend!!!



Liebe grüße


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Ist *aion.buffed.de* nun voll ausgeschlachtet oder wie darf man das sehen? 
Die eigentliche Adresse *atreia.de *geht nicht mehr und das letzte Update is auch schon lange her.

Zudem ist da kein Wort von 2.0 seit Realse...


----------



## Lari (16. September 2010)

Da am besten mal ZAM direkt anschreiben. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Partnerseite aufgehört hat oder einfach nur inaktiv geworden ist.
Oder melde deinen Beitrag mit Bitte um Weiterleitung.


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Ich übernimm die Seite gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibts auch mal endlich News etc. auf der Seite... zudem wollte ich eh schon längst eine Infoseite zu Aion machen, aber 
meistens scheitert sowas dann an zu wenig Besuchern. Doch trotz der inaktivität der Seite besuchen immernoch massig Leute 
aion.buffed.de  ... vieleicht ist auch nur der Besucherzähler gefaked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

Aion ist und war meiner Meinung nach das beste MMORPG auf dem Markt. Nur hat es NCSoft halt gegen die Wand gefahren. 

1 Jahr Wartezeit vom Visiontrailer bis zu einem Contentupdate? Ich hatte 4 Level 50er 2 davon mit full Miraju. Und irgendwann hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr stupide irgendwas zu grinden nur um was zu tun zu haben.....




Dazu kommt das für den europäischen Markt Quests, Berufe wo man 500h am grinden/herstellen ist, mit dem Ergebnis das nur Müll dabei rauskommt nicht gerade zum Erfolg beitragen... (z.b. Miraju Quest step 4 procc vom Herz mit Kochenden Balaurblutflecken wo mal so eben 500h grindzeit ins nirvana gepulvert wird, genauso bei Herstellung von Waffen wo man Tagelang im Sanctum 30.000 Teile herstellt nur um später festzustellen das 0 proccen und das ding ungefähr 1/30.000 von den Matskosten wert ist.... 

Der Frustfaktor ist hier gigantisch hoch, auch macht es keinen Spass per Hand Tagelang rumzucraften. Wem soll das ernsthaft spass machen 300.000 Barren herzustellen?.....




Über den Rest braucht man nicht zu streiten. Tolle Grafik, Schöne Landschaften/Städte, Schöne Kampfanimationen, Schönes Skillsystem (Stigmas etc), super schöne Charaktere/Erstellung...




Übrigens das NCSoft sich derzeit auf GW2 fokussiert ist natürlich auch klar, es ist neu, es kommt bald raus und die Werbetrommel muss getrommelt werden....


----------



## Lari (16. September 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Aion ist und war meiner Meinung nach das beste MMORPG auf dem Markt. Nur hat es NCSoft halt gegen die Wand gefahren.
> 
> 2Jahre Wartezeit vom Visiontrailer bis zu einem Contentupdate? Ich hatte 4 Level 50er 2 davon mit full Miraju. Und irgendwann hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr stupide irgendwas zu grinden nur um was zu tun zu haben.....



Release war September 2009, Visions-Trailer kam im November.
Ich glaub deine Zeitwahrnehmung ist leicht gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

Du hast recht es sollte 1 Jahr heißen auch wenns mir länger vorkommt. Aber es spielt keine Rolle ob NCsoft nun 1Jahr oder 2Jahre für ein Conentupdate braucht. Es ist definitiv zu lange für ein MMORPG und der Hauptgrund wieso so viele aufgehört haben....

hatte meine 4 50er am 29.12 gehabt und dann aufgehört..... und das ist ne ganze weile her. Auch wenn ich mir derzeit überlege auf Asmodier Seite einen Neustart mit 2.0 zu waagen weil leider nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt ist...


----------



## Ankira (16. September 2010)

du hast in 4 monaten 4 50er hochgespielt ???


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

ja das war nicht weiterschwer wenn man 200 Millionen Kinah hat.... (und bevor die Frage kommt wie man soviel Geld kriegen kann, ich war die dritte oder vierte die einen 50er hatte und konnte daher dinge für den 10fachen preis ins ah stellen die andere nicht hatten oder ganz selten waren)

weiß das deswegen noch weil ich in meinen mails nachgeschaut habe wann ich das spiel über ebay letztendlich verkauft hatte....


----------



## Ankira (16. September 2010)

dann hast du vor ein neuen hochzuspieln ^^


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

ja, hab an balder asmo seite gedacht...


----------



## Ankira (16. September 2010)

kanns dir nur dazu raten da es mir grad wieder sehr viel spaß macht


----------



## xontroulis (16. September 2010)

ALso Nadaria es ist ganz einfach: Du spielst zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieses Problem, dass du keine Lust mehr hast weil du alles durch hast musst du ja dann fast bei jedem Spiel haben. 4 50er chars in 4 Monaten ist Extremsport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW oder War kann ich die 100% nicht ans Herz legen, da du bei deinem Tempo in zwei Monaten schon 5 80er hast mit vollem ICC gear^^
Ich wuerde dir jedoch Lineage 2 empfehlen. Das Lvln ist echt hart und bedarf viel Zeit. Auch werden die EU Server zusammengelegt, was nichts anderes als PvP ohne Ende bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten Aion mal etwas langsamer angehen. Es wurde viel Veraendert seit dem du weg warst und vieles wurde verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielen und geniessen, so heisst die Devise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (16. September 2010)

Was ist ein Aion?
Kann man das essen?
Oder muss man Gesundheit sagen wenn man das hört?


----------



## Lari (16. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist ein Aion?



Ein PvP-Spiel ohne Abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Troll dich.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

@xontroulis

Sicherlich hast du Recht das ich sehr schnell spiele (wobei ich das jetzt auch nicht nochmal könnte da ich ja nicht immer urlaub habe). Doch z.b. ist es in WoW absolut unmöglich den Content komplett durchzuhaben egal wie extrem man spielt. Dafür kommen dann doch viel zu häufig Content updates raus. Die einzige Phase woran ich mich erinner wo ich in WoW nichts zu tun hatte war die Wartezeit von WotLk -> Ulduar.




Selbst diejenigen aus unserer Gilde damals in Aion die es extrem langsam und gemütlich angingen hatten ihren ersten 50er nach 4 Monaten + Miraju und waren dann nur noch am AP Grinden. SH war durch Miraju equip nicht mehr interessant und schon x-mal durch etc... DP war zwar noch das S-Rating offen aber bot auch nichts neues...




Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. 1 Jahr bis zum ersten wirklichen Contentupdate ist einfach viel zu lange. Keiner der am Start dabei war und regelmäßig gespielt hatte, hatte den Content noch nicht durch und war nicht nur noch in einer stupiden Grindphase gefangen...




Und dann wären eben noch diese GrindBerufe/Quests (Miraju als extrem Beispiel wo man Tausende Mobs der gleichen Art killen muss vom Beruf Procc mal ganz abgesehen). Der Waffenschmiedberuf ist das schlimmste Grindelement was ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen habe. Ich hatte mal 4 Tage im Sanctum gestanden um EINE einzige Waffe herzustellen (man braucht dafür 3 proccs) und als Ergebnis hatte ich einen haufen Müll der nichts Wert war und natürlich  den letzten Procc nicht ein einziges mal bekommen (und natürlich 50 Millionen Kinah verblasen)

Das macht niemals irgendwem Spass. Mag sein das es Leute gibt die es toll finden das Waffenherstellung so schwer ist aber garantiert niemanden dem es Spass macht xx Stunden stupide 300.000 Barren herzustellen. Das sowas NCsoft nicht klar ist, ist absolut unverständlich...


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein PvP-Spiel ohne Abhärtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wohl eher ein pvp spiel mit viel frust und 0 spielspaß, da alles auf tank and spank und trashkloppen basiert


----------



## Lari (16. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> wohl eher ein pvp spiel mit viel frust und 0 spielspaß, da alles auf tank and spank und trashkloppen basiert



Moment, Trash beim PvP? Tank n Spank im PvP?
Sorry, aber den Sinn von PvP hast du wohl nicht so ganz verstanden.

Wieso antworte ich dir eigentlich? Du schreibst sowas in jeden Kommentar, nehm dich sowieso nicht ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> wohl eher ein pvp spiel mit viel frust und 0 spielspaß, da alles auf tank and spank und trashkloppen basiert



Ein PvP-spiel mit Trash und Tank&Spank ... sehhhrrr interessant. 

Geh mal googlen mein Freund. 

Zudem... vieleicht solltet Ihr mal beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## baertolus (16. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist Aion wieder sehr empfehlenswert, es hat sich viel getan und hoffe das sichauch noch weiter viel tun wird. Buffed ist und bleibt eine Wow Seite, daß ist schon seit Jahren so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Über Wow wird ja hier jeder Drech behandelt und alle anderen Spiele nur so nebenher wenn überhaupt. Für Wow ne klasse Seite für alles andere Schrott.


----------



## Stampeete (16. September 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Aion ist und war meiner Meinung nach das beste MMORPG auf dem Markt. Nur hat es NCSoft halt gegen die Wand gefahren.
> 
> 1 Jahr Wartezeit vom Visiontrailer bis zu einem Contentupdate? Ich hatte 4 Level 50er 2 davon mit full Miraju. Und irgendwann hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr stupide irgendwas zu grinden nur um was zu tun zu haben.....



Gut Ding will weile haben... Wenn das Grinden so stupide war wieso hast du dann bitte 4 Level 50iger oO?



Nadaria schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das für den europäischen Markt Quests, Berufe wo man 500h am grinden/herstellen ist, mit dem Ergebnis das nur Müll dabei rauskommt nicht gerade zum Erfolg beitragen... (z.b. Miraju Quest step 4 procc vom Herz mit Kochenden Balaurblutflecken wo mal so eben 500h grindzeit ins nirvana gepulvert wird, genauso bei Herstellung von Waffen wo man Tagelang im Sanctum 30.000 Teile herstellt nur um später festzustellen das 0 proccen und das ding ungefähr 1/30.000 von den Matskosten wert ist....



Wieso kommt da nur Müll raus? Habe selber schon mehrere Blaue Sachen gecraftet. Wäre schon toll wenn bei jedem Craft ein goldenes Items rauskommt, würde aber dann wohl der Server Ökonomie starken Schaden zufügen.



Nadaria schrieb:


> Übrigens das NCSoft sich derzeit auf GW2 fokussiert ist natürlich auch klar, es ist neu, es kommt bald raus und die Werbetrommel muss getrommelt werden....



/sign


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

@baertolus

Irgendwann hat WoW auch mal sein Ende erreicht. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Content aber das ändert nichts daran das, dass Spielprinzip das gleiche bleibt. Schnell hochquesten, Ruf farmen, Inis grinden. Ob da jetzt 1-2 Skills mehr oder weniger dazu kommen ändert daran auch nicht viel. Da kann es auch noch so gut sein.

GW2 wäre das erste Spiel seit langem was WoW den Rang ablaufen "kann" (Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist). Es gibt halt wenige MMORPG's die auf den europäischen Markt so gut abgestimmt sind wie WoW und so regelmäßige qualitative Contentupdates/Events haben. GW2 könnte das ändern. Nicht weil es besser ist sondern weil es was neues erfrischendes ist, auf Europa abgestimmt und qualitativ einen guten Eindruck macht.


Aion hatte riesen Potential. Aber es wurde nie wirklich für den europäischen Markt entwickelt oder angepasst. Mit stupidem Grinden kann man hier nur eine kleine Gruppe erreichen und das wird auch immer so bleiben....

Ich ziehe es trotzdem noch WoW vor weil es von der Community wenigstens etwas erwachsener ist viele Dinge auch besser macht und WoW nach Jahren einfach langweilig geworden ist...


Ich denke das Buffed sich nicht deswegen so auf WoW konzentriert weil sie eine WoW-Seite sind, sondern weil es schlichtweg das erfolgreichste MMO hierzulande ist. Wenn GW2 z.b. erfolgreicher wird (was ich wie gesagt nicht glaube), würde sich das sicher auch ändern....



@Stampeete

Die blauen items sind häufig nichts wert (evtl 1Million wenns hochkommt). Und wenn man 4 Tage (ohne Mats farmen wohlgemerkt das würde Jahre dauern würde man diese nicht kaufen) und 50Millionen reinsteckt ist das nicht nur frustrierend sondern einfach nur übertrieben. Und von mir aus kanns auch extrem schwer sein eine goldene Waffe herzustellen. Dann bitte aber nicht schwierig in Form von "Stelle 3milliarden mats her" sondern schwiering in form von "Du braucht ein ganz seltenes, teures Item für die Herstellung". Dieses 3fach Procc System ist einfach nur ätzend. Stelle 1000 Weiße Waffen her von denen 100 grün Proccen. Stelle mit den 100 grünen 10 blaue proccs her von denen wiederum 1 gold procct....

Wieso 4 50er? Weil Char hochleveln noch interessanter ist als 3000x DP und Dredgion abzugrinden.....


----------



## Kizna (16. September 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das NCsoft recht wenig mit der Entwicklung von GW2 zu tun hat oder? Das macht nämlich Arenanet. NCsoft ist ledeglich der Publisher.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das NCsoft recht wenig mit der Entwicklung von GW2 zu tun hat oder? Das macht nämlich Arenanet. NCsoft ist ledeglich der Publisher.


Das wissen wir glaub ich alle daher ist es ja auch nicht so "asiatisch" wie Aion sondern eben für den europäischen Markt "geeigneter"


----------



## xontroulis (16. September 2010)

Nadaria, was den content in WoW fertig bekommen angeht, da reichten sogar mir 1.5 Monate um einen full Icc gear Schami zu erstellen. Natuerlich ahbe ich nicht alle Raids durchgemacht, aber warum auch? Naxx war tot und Ulduar fast genau so. Hoechstens mal PDK und paar Marken mehr zu bekommen und dann ab nach icc. Wenn man es nun mag durch tote wertlose Raids durchzulaufen und das dann als erwaehnenswerten content ansehen naja...ich sehe das anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem craften ist es eigentlich nicht so schlimm wie du es beschreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss zwar nicht genau, ob sie das geandert hatten, nachdem du aufgehoert hast, aber die Chancen auf einen proc sind wesentlich besser als wie du sie beschreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch kann man geilstes endgear herstellen und mit 2.0 ist es auch so, also sollte es wirklich nicht so einfach sein ein geiles Item zu bekommen. Wir wollen ja nicht auf dieses:" Epix in den Hintern stecken" wie ini Wow degradiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezueglich miraju set: Du wolltest dir das geilste PVE set herstellen das es gab, da ist es doch klar, dass du viel Zeit darin investieren musst und auch viel Geld. Oder waere es etwas besonderes wenn es jeder haette? Das Miraju set, laesst sich fuer ex-wow SPieler mit orangen items in WoW vergleichen und nun stelt euch vor ihr wollt ein kopmplettes set davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht nur Schattengram, sondern gleich noch ein volles Equipment-set davon^^ Uebrigens sollte man fuer Miraju ca mit 6 Wochen rechnen bis man es hat, wobei man die ersten 3 Teile recht fix zusammen hat ( von Miraju) und die kosten auch nur 12 mio kinah. Das Abyss Abyss set ist auch eine super Alternative und fuers PvP doch zu bevorzugen oder halt das DP-set (welches jetzt einfacher zu bekommen ist, Dank der verbesserten Dropchancen).
Wer sich also nicht auf das Herstellungsrisiko einlassen moechte und auch nicht gerne craftet oder sich in INstanzen rumschlaegt, kann auch viel PvP betreiben und sich das PvP set holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (16. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das NCsoft recht wenig mit der Entwicklung von GW2 zu tun hat oder? Das macht nämlich Arenanet. NCsoft ist ledeglich der Publisher.



Die können sich aber trotzdem auf GW2 konzentrieren oder? 
Die unterstützen dann mehr GW2 auf Messen zum Beispiel als Aion. Und so werden weniger Aion testen.


----------



## xTony montana (16. September 2010)

auf welchen server sind in mom die meisten leute würde gerne einen asmodier anfangen aber auf nen server der voll is und nich leer da ich gerne viele leute in nen game um mich hab. also welcher server is in mom der vollste schreibt wenns geht ne nachicht


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Nadaria, was den content in WoW fertig bekommen angeht, da reichten sogar mir 1.5 Monate um einen full Icc gear Schami zu erstellen. Natuerlich ahbe ich nicht alle Raids durchgemacht, aber warum auch? Naxx war tot und Ulduar fast genau so. Hoechstens mal PDK und paar Marken mehr zu bekommen und dann ab nach icc. Wenn man es nun mag durch tote wertlose Raids durchzulaufen und das dann als erwaehnenswerten content ansehen naja...ich sehe das anders.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein natürlich will ich das nicht. Miraju sollte eigentlich viel seltener zu sehen sein als es eh schon der Fall war/ist. Doch ist es schwer 3000 Mobs zu killen oder nur anstrengend? Im Prinzip kann doch das Miraju ein 3jähriger sich holen den es ist eben ein Unterschied ob etwas schwer ist oder nur durch extreme Ausdauer erreicht werden kann. Und genau das ist der unterschied zwischen einem europäischen MMO und einem asiatischen... Ulduar Hardmode z.b. ist bzw war extrem schwer (hatte dort aufgehört nachdem Hardmode clear war). So etwas als vorrausetzung für ein solches Set ist z.b. in Ordnung. Und dann  kann man wirklich von schwer reden und nicht von schwer im Sinne wer schafft es am längsten zu grinden...


Das ist das gleiche bei den 3 Procc Aion Berufen. Es ist nicht schwer aber es macht keinen Spass 3 Tage in Folge 10h in Sanctum vor sich hin zu craften und auf ein Procc zu hoffen.... Man kann Schwierigkeit auch durch andere Dinge erreichen...

Im Prinzip sind das auch die einzigen Kritikpunkte die ich an Aion habe. Diese extrem Grindlastigen Quests (z.b. auch Platincoin Waffe) und Berufe. Mit schwer hat das nichts zu tun aber auch nichts mit Spielspass.

Genauso war es mit dem Endcontent. Neben den Festungsangriffen die ab und an möglich waren gab es eben nur DP und Dredgion(zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten) und das wars. Klar könnte man sagen der Endcontent ist erst dann durch wenn DP S-Rating geschafft ist. Aber S-Rating heißt auch nichts (bis auf den Endboss) anderes als die gleichen Mobs wieder und wieder so schnell wie möglich zu plätten. Nach xxx DP Runs mit immer der gleichen Ini war der Endcontent eben extrem dürftig. Da ist 1Jahr für ein weiterer Content absolut unangemessen.


----------



## xontroulis (16. September 2010)

Hehe naja, sagen wir mal so. 11 Monate hat 2.0 auf sich warten lassen. Sicherlich hat 2.0 somit etwas Zeit gelassen und zwischendurch kam auch nicht ssooo viel, aber es gab eigentlich immer etwas zu tun wenn man Aion 3 Stunden sagen wir mal am Tag spielt und nicht immer 12 Stunden +^^ (soll nicht heissen das du so viel gespielt hast, war sicherlich nicht wenig aber die Zeit kann ich nicht beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Aber ob es nun was gedauert hat oder nicht, 2.0 ist ja nun da und selbst du wolltest ja wieder reinschauen und am neuen content Spass haben oder? (falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, dann soory, aber du solltest es unbedingtr mal tun)
Man hat viel Neues fuer die high lvl gebracht und dabei nicht die lowis vergessen, was ich echt super finde. 
Craften wie bereits erwaehnt ist eine harte Sache in Aion (und ich finde wenn etwas zeitaufwendis ist ist es hart), bringt aber auch super Ergebnisse hervor, auf die Traeger solcher items echt stolz sein koennen.
Ob nun ein Ulduar, oder ICC boss im hm schwerer ist, der immer das gleiche macht und wo dir Addons wie DBM vieles erleichtern, oder ein worldboss in Aion wo jederzeit die gegnerische Fraktion kommen kann um dir ein Strich unter die Rechnung zu setzen, deren Vorhergehensweise man nicht voraussehen kann, glaube ich ist klar. Was man nun eher mag ist Geschmackssache.
Grinden muss man fuers lvln uebrigens ueberhaupt nicht mehr. Aber du meinst ja nicht mobs grinden sondern eher farmen, da du sie ja nicht fuers lvn abschlachtest, sondern um drops zu bekommen die du fuers craften dieser "highend items" brauchst. Wie oft musste man dnen in Ulduar die bosse grinden (abfarmen) bis man diese Teile zusammen hatte um sich die Waffe herstellen zu koennen? Sicherlich laenger als 6 Wochen doer? ^^
Aber wie gesagt man muss es in Aion nicht, da es gleichwertige Alternativen in INstanzen gibt. Hat man jedoch einfach keine Lust auf den PvE Kram, dann ab in den Abyss und die neuen PvP Gebiete und dort AP sammeln und sich so cooles gear holen.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

Klar ist im Prinzip WoW auch Instanzen grinden.




Aber z.b. Platincoin Quest:

60 Schweinchen killen -> Quest abgeben -> 60 Schweinchen killen -> Quest abgeben ..... und das ganze 300mal

Das ist schon wesentlich stupider als mit 25 leuten im TS ne große Ini mit abwechslungsreichen Mobs/Bossen abzugrinden.




Ja werde mit 2.0 Aion wieder eine Chance geben und nochmal reinschauen auf Balder/Asmo seite... Aber werde diesmal die Finger von Berufen wie Waffenschmied lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (16. September 2010)

Najaaaaaaa, wenn ich so auf meine Raiderfarung zurueckblicke:" XONTROULIS ICH HABE DIR GESAGT DU SOLLST WENN DER PROF KOMMT NICHT IN DIE SONDERN IN DIE ANDERE ECKE LAUFEN..........MEIN GOTT..... DAS GIBT MINUS DKP" hehe, war aber auch mein erster Prof try, aber wirklcih Spass hat es nicht gemacht, obwohl den Fehler habe ich kein zweites Mal gemacht und der Raidleiter war auch wirklich eines der Topaersche auf dem Server (meine ich zumindest^^). Das was ich sagen moechte ist, was Spass macht ist Geschmackssache und zum Glueck gibt es noch andere Moeglichkeiten an gute Waffen zu kommen in Aion, als Platinmuenzen zu sammeln so wie in WoW nicht jeder alls Ulduarbruchstuecke sammelnm musste um einen guten Heilkolben zu bekommen^^
Uebrigens waere es toll wenn du mal berichten tust wie dir 2.0 so gefallen hat wenn du es getestet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (16. September 2010)

Das war dann auch bei mir das Ende von WoW. Als ich dann in der besten bzw zweitbesten Gilde (wechselte sich ab) des Servers aufgenommen wurde, wurde wow mehr zu Beruf als zu einem Spiel was Spass machen soll. Ständig von einem arroganten Raidleiter angeblafft werden gehörte genauso zu der Tagesordnung wie 5 Pflichtraidtage und immer abrufbereit zu sein.

Natürlich hat es Anfangs Spass gemacht mit richtigen Pros die Instanzen leer zu räumen. Aber mir war das einfach zu extrem geworden.... Immerhin möchte ich noch Spass haben... eine Arbeit reicht mir...


----------



## Telkir (16. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Ich übernimm die Seite gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube, dass es vor einiger Zeit mal einen Aufruf für die Übernahme von Atreia.de gab, da die Verantwortlichen, die nicht zur buffed-Redaktion gehören, das Interesse am Spiel verloren haben. Es ist eben eine Partnerseite, die eigentlich das Coverage zu Aion übernehmen sollte.
Ich finde allerdings im Moment nur eine News zur Redakteurs- und Moderatorensuche für atreia.de.
Falls ernsthaftes Interesse an News/Artikeln und dem aktiven Mitwirken zu Aion besteht, empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den Kontakt zur buffed-Redaktion.


----------



## Paradiso (16. September 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es vor einiger Zeit mal einen Aufruf für die Übernahme von Atreia.de gab, da die Verantwortlichen, die nicht zur buffed-Redaktion gehören, das Interesse am Spiel verloren haben. Es ist eben eine Partnerseite, die eigentlich das Coverage zu Aion übernehmen sollte.
> Ich finde allerdings im Moment nur eine News zur Redakteurs- und Moderatorensuche für atreia.de.
> Falls ernsthaftes Interesse an News/Artikeln und dem aktiven Mitwirken zu Aion besteht, empfehle ich auf jeden Fall den Kontakt zur buffed-Redaktion.



Ja, dass mit der Übernahme habe ich damals auch mitbekommen. Doch das ist ja schon einige Zeit her.
Aber ich werde trotzdem mal die Redaktion anschreiben.
Jedoch kontaktiere ich lieber erst die atreia.de bzw. aion.buffed.de Betreiber, falls es da noch jemanden gibt.


----------



## Dargrimm (16. September 2010)

Paradiso, solltest du da wirklich Interesse haben, schreib mir direkt eine Email und stell dich und deine Aion-Erfahrung mal etwas vor. Ich leite das entsprechend weiter und falls wir da Bedarf haben, melden wir uns dann bei dir. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass wir nicht sehen, wer User-News verfasst und wer augenscheinlich viel Interesse an Aion hat, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße 

Flo 

Email: florian.emmerich@buffed.de


----------



## xTony montana (17. September 2010)

macht nich wider ein anderes spiel runter bleibt bei aion thema :>


----------



## Paradiso (17. September 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> Paradiso, solltest du da wirklich Interesse haben, schreib mir direkt eine Email und stell dich und deine Aion-Erfahrung mal etwas vor. Ich leite das entsprechend weiter und falls wir da Bedarf haben, melden wir uns dann bei dir. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass wir nicht sehen, wer User-News verfasst und wer augenscheinlich viel Interesse an Aion hat, gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das werde ich, nach der Arbeit, machen.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. September 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das NCsoft recht wenig mit der Entwicklung von GW2 zu tun hat oder? Das macht nämlich Arenanet. NCsoft ist ledeglich der Publisher.



Du irrst. ArenaNet ist schon seit 2002 kein eigenständiges Unternehmen mehr. Es wurde damals von NCSoft gekauft, war dann ein Tochterunternehmen von NCSoft Nordamerika, und ist heute Teil von NCSoft West. Es ist jetzt ein Entwicklerstudio von NCSoft das mit der Betreuung von Guild Wars und Entwicklung von Guild Wars 2 beauftragt ist. NCSoft ist also nicht "lediglich der Publisher", sondern schon auch der Entwickler. Interessant dabei ist, dass ArenaNet einerseits auf die nicht unbeträchtlichen Ressourcen von NCSoft, also dem großen Mutterkonzern, zurückgreifen kann, andererseits aber auch als "westliches" Entwicklerstudio andere Perspektiven in der Entwicklung setzen kann als es zb. die Entwickler von Aion, das von einem koreanischen Entwicklerstudio NCSofts entwickelt wurde, taten.


----------



## Paradiso (20. September 2010)

Das muss ich jetzt einfach mal schreiben.
Heute morgen, als ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit gefahren bin und im Radio die Fußballergebnisse vorgelesen wurden, ist mir mal folgendes
auf- bzw. eingefallen.

Buffed ist wie das Radio. 
Das Radio informiert ständig über Fußballergebnisse und diskutiert Themen des Fußballs.
Andere Sportarten wie z.B. Handball oder Hockey werden nicht berücksichtigt. 
Falls jedoch etwas atemberaubendes passiert dann verlieren sie mal 2 Minuten ein paar Sätze darüber.
Wie z.B. WM, Ausschreitungen oder so lustige Dinge.

GENAU das gleiche macht Buffed mit dem Thema MMO. World of Warcraft ist sozusagen das "Weltspiel" (wie Fußball)
und falls mal was großes in anderen Spielen passiert, dann berichten Sie auch kurz mal darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flame me pls.


----------



## Thoriumobi (21. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Arsch du fieser! Gemein! Buh! Depp! Reicht... ^^


----------



## Anansie (21. September 2010)

@Paradiso
Du kannst doch da jetzt nicht abhauen?
Die Usernews sind der einzige Grund warum ich noch auf buffed.de unterwegs bin!

...und die stammen immer von dir oder meistens halt zumindest...

Und die werden dich da in der buffed-Redaktion zu einem dieser WoW-Zombies machen!
Ganz sicher, das wird passieren und du wirst willenlos und ohne Möglichkeit falsche Aion-News schreiben und deine Tage mit der Recherche nach versteckten Pixeln in grünen WoW-Palmen verbringen und sinnlosen Fragen nachgehen, wann den die Trolle endlich neue Fußmodelle bekommen!

Naja und wegen Flamen.
Hab da keinen Bedarf. Hast schon recht mit dem was du sagst, aber dann sollten sie das halt auch klar betonen bzw. offiziell mal verlautbaren, dass dies wirklich so ist. 
Dann weiß jeder woran er ist und jegliche Kritik bzgl. Ungerechtigkeiten in der Beitragsgestaltung zwischen den Spielen hätte jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage verlorgen.


----------



## Diclonii (21. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> *
> 1) ArenaNet ist schon seit 2002 kein eigenständiges Unternehmen mehr.
> 
> 2) Es wurde damals von NCSoft gekauft, war dann ein Tochterunternehmen von NCSoft Nordamerika, und ist heute Teil von NCSoft West*. *
> ...



Publisher = NCSoft

Entwickler = ArenaNet

1) Stimmt nicht ganz, ArenaNet ist ein *hundertprozentiges Tochterunternehmen* von NCSoft, rechtlich sind sie immer noch ein eigenständiges Unternehmen, wirtschaftlich sind sie auf NCSoft angewiesen.

2) *Siehe 1)*

3) Damit ist doch klar wer *der Entwickler* ist.

4) *Widerspruch zu 3)* welcher auch nicht stimmt. *Warum?* Hast du dir eigentlich selbstständig erklärt.

ArenaNet hat sich vor geraumer Zeit mal dazu geäußert wie sie zu NCSoft stehen und dabei genannt, das sie zb. keine Entwickler aus NCSofts Studio in ihres aufnehmen oder jegliches, ihr Team selbst erweitern und bestimmen etc. eben weil ArenaNet andere Spielerfahrung gesammelt und gemacht halt bezogen auf den westlichen Markt, nachdem sie sich auch richten.
NCSoft wird also nur da rumpfuschen wo es am nötigsten ist.


----------



## Nadaria (21. September 2010)

Die Diskussion ist doch müßig.

WoW ist erfolgreicher als Aion (Wie heißts so schön auch viele Fliegen fliegen auf Scheiße? Ne Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




Aion mag in asiatischen Ländern erfolgreicher sein aber sicherlich nicht in westlichen Ländern. Das ist auch kein Wunder das Spiel wurde für den asiatischen Markt entwickelt und für den westlichen Markt "unzureichend" angepasst.

Natürlich spricht das dementsprechend ein kleineres Publikum an und natürlich berichten daher MMO Seiten entsprechend weniger über dieses Spiel...




Das heißt nicht das es schlecht ist, es heißt nur das es eben nichts für jedermann ist (in unseren Gefilden). Aion 3.0 ist für 2012 angekündigt. Wenn wir 1x Jahr Content bekommen und die restliche Zeit grinden dürfen ist das für mich auf dauer sicher auch nichts. Trotzdem mag ich Aion auch wenn es sich zum "dauerhaften Genuss" meiner Meinung nach nicht eignet...


----------



## TAYLAN (21. September 2010)

abszu schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was für Statistiken du meinst, offiziell sinds immer noch 11.5 Millionen Spieler.



Der Boss von Blizzard hat selber gesagt es gibt zwar 11,5 Millionen WOW Account aber nicht alle Accounts sind davon Aktiv.

Weiß nicht warum sich einige immer an diesen 11,5 Millonen festklammern.


----------



## TAYLAN (21. September 2010)

Bitte löschen ausversehen Doppelpost


----------



## Kizna (22. September 2010)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Der Boss von Blizzard hat selber gesagt das es zwar 11,5 Millionen WOW Spieler gibt aber nicht alle Accounts sind davon Aktiv.




Nein, nein, mit den 11,5 Millionen waren aktive Accounts gemeint. Allerdings werden dazu auch die aus Asien berechnet, was ungefähr 5,5 Millionen ausmacht und wie jeder weiß sitzen die lieben Chinesen seit knapp einem Jahr auf dem trockenen, da sich die Regierung für eine Freigabe von Wrath of the Lichking querstellt.

Um aber nochmal auf die 11,5 Millionen zurück zu kommen, ich denke nicht das momentan so viele Menschen WoW spielen. Die Zahlen stammen aus Quellen kurz nach dem Release von WotLK und seitdem dürften sie ordentlich gesunken sein. Auch Cata wird nur eine kurze Spitze herbeiführen, denn in meinen Augen ist Cata noch lange nicht fertig und die Menge an Inhalten die mittlerweile gestrichen wurden um rechtzeitig fertig zu werden sind fast schon eine Frechheit. Ob Blizzard noch den Profit des Weihnachtsgeschäftes abgrasen möchte oder einfach nur versucht den MMO's aus 2011 aus dem Weg zu gehen muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wegweisend sind Guild Wars 2 und SWTOR. Auch wenn ich etwas von der SWTOR-Vorstellung auf der gamescom in Köln enttäuscht war, so wird es sicherlich viele Fans anziehen. Guild Wars 2 hingegen ist bisher eine Granate. Sollte ArenaNet den Kurs halten, dann könnte das Spiel zurecht gehyped werden. Natürlich erfindet auch GW2 das Rad nicht neu und an ein Spiel das seit bald sechs Jahren auf dem Markt ist, kommt es auch nicht mit Inhalten ran, aber dennoch weiß es zu überzeugen. Es ist lebendig, wunderschön und ansprechend. Stimmt hier die Mischung aus PvP und PvE wird WoW die 11,5 Millionen-Grenze nicht mehr übersschreiten.


----------



## Paradiso (22. September 2010)

Anansie schrieb:


> @Paradiso
> Du kannst doch da jetzt nicht abhauen?
> Die Usernews sind der einzige Grund warum ich noch auf buffed.de unterwegs bin!
> 
> ...



Ich würde ja, wahrscheinlich nur, als freier Schreiber "arbeiten". Also nichts mit Redaktion oder so.
Habe schon nen Job, wo ich 11 Stunden am Tag mit verbringe.
Aber das wird wohl nix, wenn der liebe Flo sich nicht bald mal meldet *lach*




> Um aber nochmal auf die 11,5 Millionen zurück zu kommen, ich denke nicht das momentan so viele Menschen WoW spielen. Die Zahlen stammen aus Quellen kurz nach dem Release von WotLK und seitdem dürften sie ordentlich gesunken sein. Auch Cata wird nur eine kurze Spitze herbeiführen, denn in meinen Augen ist Cata noch lange nicht fertig und die Menge an Inhalten die mittlerweile gestrichen wurden um rechtzeitig fertig zu werden sind fast schon eine Frechheit. Ob Blizzard noch den Profit des Weihnachtsgeschäftes abgrasen möchte oder einfach nur versucht den MMO's aus 2011 aus dem Weg zu gehen muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


/sign
Ich finde es auch wunderbar lustig, dass so viele tolle Inhalte gestrichen wurden -.-
Ich meine, OK Cataclysm ist immernoch ein super Addon. Aber wie lange? 2 oder 3 Monate? Also bei mir höchstens.
Dann muss ich wohl wieder 2 MMO-Accounts am laufen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wegweisend sind Guild Wars 2 und SWTOR. Auch wenn ich etwas von der SWTOR-Vorstellung auf der gamescom in Köln enttäuscht war, so wird es sicherlich viele Fans anziehen. Guild Wars 2 hingegen ist bisher eine Granate. Sollte ArenaNet den Kurs halten, dann könnte das Spiel zurecht gehyped werden. Natürlich erfindet auch GW2 das Rad nicht neu und an ein Spiel das seit bald sechs Jahren auf dem Markt ist, kommt es auch nicht mit Inhalten ran, aber dennoch weiß es zu überzeugen. Es ist lebendig, wunderschön und ansprechend. Stimmt hier die Mischung aus PvP und PvE wird WoW die 11,5 Millionen-Grenze nicht mehr übersschreiten.



Also am Anfang war ich auch von SWToR geflasht. Doch es nimmt schnell ab, denn ich bin immernoch der Überzeugung, dass es extrem in
den Singleplayer reingeht... und wir haben nochimmer nichts vom geplanten EndGame Content gesehen.
Was GW2 angeht... naja ich denke das es eher nicht so um PVE gehen wird. Denn GW ist doch wohl das Paradebeispiel von einem PVP Spiel und
ich möchte nicht, dass Sie Aion "nachmachen" und eine gute Mischung aus PVE und PVP versuchen.
Naja vieleicht schaue ich ja mal in die beiden Spiele rein, aber denke nicht das ich mehr als 1 Monat o.ä. fasziniert sein werde.




> Die Diskussion ist doch müßig.
> WoW ist erfolgreicher als Aion (Wie heißts so schön auch viele Fliegen fliegen auf Scheiße? Ne Spass
> 
> 
> ...


Dann komm nicht in den Thread! Er ist nicht dafür gedacht, dass WoW Spieler sagen das Sie Aion nicht mögen, sondern dafür, dass
wir Buffed mal dazu bringen, dass Sie mehr über Aion berichten. 
Und ich will jetzt keine blöden Kommentare hören!


----------



## Nadaria (22. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Dann komm nicht in den Thread! Er ist nicht dafür gedacht, dass WoW Spieler sagen das Sie Aion nicht mögen, sondern dafür, dass
> wir Buffed mal dazu bringen, dass Sie mehr über Aion berichten.
> Und ich will jetzt keine blöden Kommentare hören!



Du meinst man darf hier nur schreiben wenn man der Meinung des TE ist? Das ist nicht Sinn einer Diskussion....


Ich denke nicht das Buffed mehr schreiben müsste als sie es sowieso schon tuen. Was hätten sie den in den letzten 12 Monaten schreiben können?

ContentAddon angekündigt,  ContentAddon kommt,  ContentAddon kommt bald,  ContentAddon fast vor der Tür, ContentAddon jetzt fast da, ContentAddon* *verschoben, Bald mit neuen Content in Aion zu rechnen?


Auch als Aionspieler sehe ich die Sache einfach realistisch. Buffed ist keine Seite für Minderheiten und kann es sich auch nicht leisten. Es gibt tausende MMORPG's und jeden Tag kommen neue raus. Solange diese nicht dementsprechend erfolgreich in DACH sind lohnt es sich eben nicht großartig darüber zu berichten.


----------



## Boccanegra (22. September 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Publisher = NCSoft
> 
> Entwickler = ArenaNet
> 
> ...


"[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]On September 10th, 2008 NCSoft announced that all of their North American and European development studios (Including ArenaNet) would be merged and managed by a new NCSoft division called NC West which is headquartered in Seattle, Washington." ... Auszug aus einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"]Und was schrieb ich? "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Es wurde damals von NCSoft gekauft, war dann ein Tochterunternehmen von NCSoft Nordamerika, und ist heute Teil von NCSoft West*."[/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Somit ist sowohl 1, als auch 2 richtig. 2 der (3) ehemaligen Gründer von ArenaNet nehmen nun bei NCSoftWest wichtige Positionen ein:  Jeff Strain ist President of the Board" von NCSoft West und Patrick Wyatt ist CTO (Chief Technical Officer) von NCSoft West. [/font][/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Und ja, es ist klar wer der Entwickler ist: eines der "development studios" von NCSoftWest. Auch wenn, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, es unter den Spielern nicht wenige gibt, die es gerne anders hätten: NCSoft West ist nicht nur Publisher, sondern auch via ihr development studio ArenaNat Developer. [/font][/font]


----------



## Paradiso (22. September 2010)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Du meinst man darf hier nur schreiben wenn man der Meinung des TE ist? Das ist nicht Sinn einer Diskussion....
> 
> 
> Ich denke nicht das Buffed mehr schreiben müsste als sie es sowieso schon tuen. Was hätten sie den in den letzten 12 Monaten schreiben können?
> ...



Anscheinend hast du dich nie über das Spiel informiert, denn sonst wüsstest du, was Sie alles hätten schreiben können.

Aion ist erfolgreich. Hast du dir schonmal die Vergleichszahlen von anderen MMO´s angeschaut? (Da gibt es eine seite die monatlich aktualisiert. Der Link schwirrt hier irgendwo im Forum rum...)
Aion ist in den TOP 5 (EU WEIT!) und das liegt daran, dass diese 10000000000 MMO`s die es gibt alle kleine Sachen sind, wo vieleicht 100-2000 Spieler drin sind.
Ich meine... Bible Online? HAllo Kitty Online? MICHAEL JACKSON ONLINE?
Das spiele nicht viele. Aber Aion Eu kann sich immernoch mit vielen Spielerzahlen zufriedenstellen.

Der Kasus-Knacktus von diesem Thread ist folgender... 
BUFFED bringt zwar News zu den ganzen MMO´s, aber nur wenn es ganz wichtige sind.
Bei WoW gibt es für ALLES eine News. Egal was passiert.

Obwohl Buffed zusätzlich zur WoW Seite noch andere Unterseiten hat (RoM, STO, Aion, War, HdRO blablabla...) ist die WoW Seite IMMER aktuell.
ALLE ich wiederhole ALLE anderen Seiten, die von Buffed geleitet werden,  sind unaktuell und mit Staub belegt.
Es gibt keine Artikel, keine Guides... NIX!

Der Sinn des Threads ist es das zu ändern... und vieleicht auch nicht nur für Aion. 


Edit: Rechtschreibung gerade nicht beachten. Ich bin etwas in Enrage. Liegt aber nicht hierdran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (22. September 2010)

Wer mal wieder eine tolle Diskussion zum Thema Aion und Buffed lesen möchte der
kann sich mal das:
http://www.buffed.de...bilaeum#1538616
durchlesen.

Ich möchte jedoch voher darauf hinweisen, dass ich jetzt nicht die Buffed Redakteure damit kritisieren will (Der Redakteur hat nämlich, vorbildlicherweise, die News schon korrigiert. Hier nochmal ein Danke), sondern
die User, die einen anmachen, wenn man vernünftige Aion News verlangt.

(Kommentare lesen)


----------



## Nadaria (22. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du dich nie über das Spiel informiert, denn sonst wüsstest du, was Sie alles hätten schreiben können.
> 
> Aion ist erfolgreich. Hast du dir schonmal die Vergleichszahlen von anderen MMO´s angeschaut? (Da gibt es eine seite die monatlich aktualisiert. Der Link schwirrt hier irgendwo im Forum rum...)
> Aion ist in den TOP 5 (EU WEIT!) und das liegt daran, dass diese 10000000000 MMO`s die es gibt alle kleine Sachen sind, wo vieleicht 100-2000 Spieler drin sind.
> ...



Stimmt ich hab ja mit 4x Level 50ern keine Ahnung von Aion....


Du bist genauso wie die WoW Fanboys die nie etwas negatives akzeptieren wollen. Alles ist prima alles ist toll und wenn jemand was anderes sagt hat er keine Ahnung. Nachdem auch der letzte nur noch die Zeit bis zum 2.0 Addon totgrinden konnte sind die Leute reihenweise von den Servern geflüchtet... HardcoreGrinder sind nichts und werden nie etwas für die große Masse des westlichen Marktes sein...

Egal wie sehr ich WoW hasse es spielt keine Rolle an der Tatsache das es derzeit in Deutschland aktuelle Referenz ist. Und natürlich wird über War, Hdro, Aion und Sto weniger berichtet. Was sind bitte 100.000 WAR Abos Weltweit gegen 11.x Millionen? Und natürlich passiert in den Spielen auch nicht mehr allzuviel. Ausser Hdro sind alle anderen Spiele hier gescheitert aus verschiedenen Gründen. GW2 ist das erste Spiel was wirklich im westlichen Markt gute Chancen hat das zu ändern. Halten sie alles was sie versprechen sogar die (wenn auch geringe) Möglichkeit WoW langsam in Rente zu schicken...

Und nein man konnte über Aion nichts großartiges in den letzten Monaten berichten. Irgend eine Gilde xy hatte ne Götterfestung eingenommen. Darüber wurde sogar berichtet. Ansonsten ist 2.0 der erste richtige Contentpatch nach 12 Monaten...

In der gleichen Zeit hat WoW x Contentpatches mit neuen Inhalt + Addon das kurz vor dem Start steht...


----------



## Paradiso (22. September 2010)

Les nochmal, was ich gepostet habe und denk dann nach, was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Toxxical (22. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist ein Aion?
> Kann man das essen?
> Oder muss man Gesundheit sagen wenn man das hört?


----------



## Kizna (22. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Was ist ein Aion?
> Kann man das essen?
> Oder muss man Gesundheit sagen wenn man das hört?




Dein schlimmster Albtraum und wie schon einmal gesagt, troll dich!


----------



## xontroulis (22. September 2010)

Ist 2.0 nicht eigentlich ein Addon sowie Cataclysm eins sein wird und kein Contentpatch? Denn dann muesstest du (Nadaria) eigentlich schreiben, NCsoft bringt nach nicht einmal einem Jahr ein neues Addon raus. Contentpatches, waren dann zb 1.9 usw.
Einen schnellen Ueberblick ueber den Unterschied gibt es hier:
http://de.wikipedia...._%28Software%29
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Add-on

 Man sollte das kostenlose _Addon Assault on Balaureadas, _das 11 Monate (und nicht 12) nach der Veröffentlichung von Aion erschienen ist, also nicht auf den Begriff ~Patch~ degradieren, so wie es deine Absicht ist, wenn man sich als Aionspieler mit 5x50er chars ausgibt und sich als WoW Hasser zusätzlich noch bekennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sagst ja auch nicht, das Cata einen contentpatch darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hat sich vom release bis kurz vor 2.0 schon sehr viel geändert und getan in Aion. Aber das weißt du ja auch sicher alles, mit deinen ganzen 50er chars oder? Jedenfalls muss ich zugeben, dass wenn jemand wie du hier schreibt "Und natürlich passiert in den Spielen auch nicht mehr allzu viel. Außer Hdro sind alle anderen Spiele hier gescheitert aus verschiedenen Gründen" muss ich mir doch die Frage stellen, ob dein Hass auf WoW vielleicht darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass du in diesem Spiel mehr Zeit verbracht hast als du es vielleicht solltest und Aion nie gespielt hast?! Denn gescheitert ist Aion sicherlich nicht, egal wie sehr du dich auch bemühen solltest diese dumme Aussage den ganzen aktiven Spielern zu erklären die man täglich in Massen im Spiel sehen kann.


----------



## Nadaria (23. September 2010)

Welchen Content hatte denn 1.9? repeat quests? waffenverschmelzung?

das ist eher recyclen von alt bekannten dingen. aber kein content.


ich hab bereits ende dezember meine 4x 50 gehabt (2x davon miraju) kantor, gladi, beschwörer, ranger elyos thor (waren vor kurzem noch in meiner sig - wurde rausgenommen da der account bei ebay verkauft wurde). der endcontent sah so aus 1x pro tag dp, 2-3 pro tag dredgion, ap grinden und das wars.... ich war seit der ersten beta dabei gewesen und habe aufgehört weil mir nach 4 chars das gegrinde irgendwann langweilig geworden ist, weil bis auf götterfestung hatte ich schon allex x mal gesehen.


hat 2.0  20 endinstanzen?? nein... auch 2.0 bringt nicht übermäßig viel content. mehr als ein regulärer content patch sicherlich aber wenn mal lvl 55 erreicht ist wird der endcontent abgesehen von unendlichen grindquests auch sooo extrem viel nicht vorhanden sein.

und aion ist im westen gescheitert. auch wenn es leute gibt die es noch/wieder spielen ist das konzept grinden statt content eben nicht aufgegangen. das heißt nicht das es tot ist. es heißt nur das es nicht den erfolg hatte den es erreichen wollte...

wow hasse ich nicht. der satz beinhaltet diese aussage auch nicht. ich könnte auch sagen egal wie sehr ich wow hasse oder liebe bleibe ich objektiv damit du kapierst was ich meine.




und wenn man schon klugscheißen muss wegen 11 oder 12 monaten. es ist weder noch. es ist mehr als 11 und weniger als 12.

mit preorder war es ja bereits möglich vor dem 25.09 spielen. der patch wurde am 10.09 eingespielt / box am 17.09. es sind also knapp 12 monate....


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> Dann sollten sie sich aber auch nicht "Das Portal für Online Spiele" schimpfen...



Absolut richtig. Wenn man sich nur auf Wow konzentrieren will, darf man nicht damit werben, eine Community für Online-Games an sich zu sein.


----------



## Deadwool (23. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Ist 2.0 nicht eigentlich ein Addon sowie Cataclysm eins sein wird und kein Contentpatch? Denn dann muesstest du (Nadaria) eigentlich schreiben, NCsoft bringt nach nicht einmal einem Jahr ein neues Addon raus.



Ich würde mal sagen, 2.0 ist irgendwo zwischen einem Content Patch und einem echten Addon. Cataclysm ist bestimmt grösser als Assault on Balaurea, ist aber nicht kostenlos und muss länger halten. 
Für die Koreaner ist Assault on Balaurea bereits die zweite Erweiterung, denn wir sind in Europa direkt mit der ersten gestartet: Patch 1.5 hat das Levelcap von 45 auf 50 erweitert und die Gebiete Theobomos und Brusthonin eingeführt, sowie zahlreiche Instanzen (Stahlharke, Dark Poeta, Festungs Inis, Dredgion) gebracht.


----------



## Paradiso (23. September 2010)

@Xontro:
Danke das mich hier mal jemand unterstüzt xD

@Nadaria:
Zuerst einmal... GENAU bis Dezember hattest du 4 50er... ich lach mich schlapp... Hattest du nichts zu tun oder wie darf man das verstehen?
Und wenn es wirklich stimmen sollte, dann hast du wohl dein Leben etwas vernachlässigt. Zudem.. wenn du das Grinden nicht so magst wieso
hast du es dann solange gemacht....

Content heißt für dich also direkt, dass es ne neue Instanz o.ä. geben muss?
Tja falsch gedacht würde ich sagen.
Ich meine, dass Verschmeltzungs- und Gruppensuchsystem waren bestimmt keine nutzlosen Erweiterungen vom Spiel.
Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass ich nun 2 mal so schnell Gruppen finden und zusammenstellen kann und Modifikationen
von Gegenständen haben auch seinen Reiz. Zudem wurde eingeführt, dass Magie kritten kann. Ist ja auch nutzlos.
Und so weiter und sofort.

Und da du meinen Post:


> Les nochmal, was ich gepostet habe und denk dann nach, was du geschrieben hast.


anscheinend eh ignoriert hast, sag ich dir mal was ich damit meine.

Ich würde gerne mal Artikel und Guides etc. von Aion sehen. Zum Thema WoW gibt es jede Woche mind. 2-3 Stück.
Auch zu anderen Spielen gibt es ein paar. Doch zu Aion findet man so gut wie nichts.
Zudem, wenn du mal auf die Usernews achten würdest... ich habe zu Aion schon mind. 25-30 Stück im Verlaufe des Jahres geschrieben.
Das wären so ungefähr 3-4 im Monat. Also jede Woche eine News. 
Wären die Usernews etwas dominanter auf Buffed gestaltet, dann würden es wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele sein.

@Deadwool:
Ja und ich frage mich wie die Koreaner das vor 1.5 ausgehalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. September 2010)

@Paradiso 

Am besten wäre es wenn Du mit Deiner absolut naiven und engstirnigen Einstellung eine neue Bleibe auf einer Fansite suchst die sich nur mit Deinem Heiligen Aion Gral beschäftigt. Fakt ist das das gepostet wird was die Leute interressiert und Klicks generiert. Wenn Du hier so Deine Forderungen stellst kann ich ja ebenso sagen das DDO so gut wie nie erwähnt wird und ich fordere das sie jeden Tag News zu DDO verfassen. Merkste was? Solange die Seite sich mit dem Online -Gaming beschäftigt ist ja wohl klar das die meisst gespielten Spiele hier diskutiert werden, Du siehst um 20.00 auf der ARD ja auch keine Nachrichten über den Feuerwehrball in Wanne-Eickel.


----------



## Telkir (23. September 2010)

Könnten wir die anmaßenden Kommentare bezüglich Paradiso und anderen Aion-Fans bitte unterlassen? (Gleiches gilt in die andere Richtung.) [edit]Warum ich so dreist allgemein darauf hinweise? *Netiquette!*

Ich kann sein Engagement nur mit der möglichst frühzeitigen Freischaltung der User-News unterstützen (auch das kostet Arbeitszeit und Geld). Was das unsinnige "Nennt Euch nicht Portal für Online-Spiele" angeht: WoW ist mit Abstand Marktführer. Die WoW-Berichterstattung finanziert die - Eurer Meinung nach oberflächliche - Berichterstattung/News der anderen Spiele. Ohne WoW keine Aion-/HdRO-/Warhammer-News etc. Nicht, weil die Redaktion WoW abgöttisch liebt, sondern die WoW-Community auch an - für andere Spieler - noch so kleinen News in einem Umfang interessiert ist, dass sich davon Traffic/Personal finanzieren lässt.

Diskutiert bitte sachlich weiter. Kritik und Anregungen (fernab von: Macht halt mehr!) sind immer gern gesehen und werden gelesen/ausgewertet.

p.s. 
Besucht Artikel/News auf der Webseite möglichst ohne NoScript/Adblock, damit buffed und die IVW Eure Aktivität mitbekommen kann, finanziert werden kann und das Interesse der User ohne sonderliche Verfälschungen auswerten kann.
Die buffed-Redaktion zieht derzeit um, weswegen die Berichterstattung in dieser Woche wohl etwas "einseitiger" ausfallen wird. Warten wir gespannt aufs Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. September 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Könnten wir die anmaßenden Kommentare bezüglich Paradiso und anderen Aion-Fans bitte unterlassen? (Gleiches gilt in die andere Richtung.)



Ich darf meine Meinung äussern wie ich will und wer bist Du das Du mir vorschreiben willst was ich zu schreiben habe?


----------



## Paradiso (23. September 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich darf meine Meinung äussern wie ich will und wer bist Du das Du mir vorschreiben willst was ich zu schreiben habe?



Das habe ich dann mal überlesen xD


@Helmchen123:
Ich versuche jetzt nett zu bleiben.
Bevor du mich hier mit deiner netten Art "angreifst" und einen Post verfasst, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn du dir mal 
den Thread durchlesen würdest. Dein genanntes Beispiel mit DDO (was ich erstmal googeln musste) passt hier überhaupt GARNICHT rein.

Wir sprechen bzw. diskutieren hier nämlich darüber, dass Buffed neben World of Warcraft auch noch Unterseiten zu z.B. HdRO, War, GW, RoM etc.
und speziell Aion hat.  Diese Unterseiten werden aber kein bisschen gepfelgt und sind einfach veraltet. Was neben dem Thema News auch Artikel und sonstiges angeht.

Also wenn du hier irgendwie deine meinung äußern willst... Lesen --> Denken --> Posten , Danke.


@Telkir:
Schön, dass hier "jemand hohes", mal wieder darum bittet beim Thema zu bleiben. Danke!
Was die Nettigkeit angeht. Wenn mich die Leute anmachen und dabei nicht sachlich bleiben dann gilt es sich leider zu verteidigen. 
Und zum Thema "mehr WoW als alles andere auf Buffed":
Ich verstehe zu 100% wieso Buffed so viel über WoW berichtet und ich habe da auch nichts gegen. Denn
WoW ist so ein großes und weit verbreitetes Spiel, dass es jeden tag was zu berichten gibt.
Doch wie ich schon zu Helmchen sagte. Es geht mir auch darum, dass nicht nur mehr News kommen, sondern auch mal Artikel und Guides für die Spiele, die auf Buffed Unterseiten bekommen haben. 
Denn (omg wie oft ich mich wiederhole) würde Buffed diese Unterseiten entfernen und einfach beim Unterforum für die Spiele bleiben, dann wäre das Thema für mich erledigt.
Aber wenn man schon solche Unterseiten hat, dann sollte man diese auch pflegen.

Edit:
Was mir gerade mal so einfällt. Ich bin mal gespannt was mit diesen Unterseiten passiert, wenn Buffed 2.0 released wird.
Aber wenn man schon unterseiten


----------



## xontroulis (23. September 2010)

Hey Helmchen mal ganz locker bleiben. Er hat naemlich Recht. Du brauchst hier keinen persoenlich angreifen weil dir etwas nicht passt. Paradiso ist auch einer der wenigen, die neue Infos bezueglich Aion an die community hier bringen, dass sollte man nicht vergessen. Paradiso mein Tipp an dich: Lass dich nicht auf das Niveau bestimmter minderjaehriger Fanboys herab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich verstehe es, dass sich Buffed hauptsaechlich auf WoW konzentriert, da die meisten die DIESE Seite besuchen auch WoW Spieler sind. Da muss man wohl als Aion, War, HdRO Spieler einfach durch. Jedoch muss man auch zugeben, dass man auch etwas mehr Zeit und Liebe in die Aion Posts investieren koennte. Es gibt mehr zu berichten als dies hier momentan der Fall ist. Man koennte ja mal auf einen Alteracgebirge- und Teufelswaldrundflug verzichten und auf den neuen PvP und PVE Inhalt von Aion in 2.0 etwas genauer eingehen. Das waere eine Anregung meinerseits.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2010)

Also wenn ich das von Nadaria lese, ist das erste was ich denke: Der/die hat einfach zuviel Zeit...

Wie man sich über ein Spiel nur derartig beschweren kann, wenn man innerhalb so kurzer Zeit das Spiel mit unterschiedlichen Chars mehrfach "durchspielt", ist mir ein Rätsel. Herrgott, dann spielt man halt was anderes oder vielleicht macht man sogar mal was anderes als PC Spiele zu zocken...?

Wenn ich mir meinen Alltag anschaue, frage ich mich, ob es nur an mir liegt, dass ich nicht jeden Tag 10 Stunden Zeit habe zu daddeln bis ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme, oder ob es auch anderen so geht wie mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch nicht normal sowas... spielt Aion solange es Spass macht und gut ist... wer ein MMO in so kurzer Zeit "durchgespielt" hat, der sollte sich meiner Meinung nach mal nach anderen Hobbys umschauen.
Die Erklärung von Telkir bezüglich der Prioritätenverteilung aufgrund von Finanzierungen der Seite ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Nadaria (23. September 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das von Nadaria lese, ist das erste was ich denke: Der/die hat einfach zuviel Zeit...
> 
> Wie man sich über ein Spiel nur derartig beschweren kann, wenn man innerhalb so kurzer Zeit das Spiel mit unterschiedlichen Chars mehrfach "durchspielt", ist mir ein Rätsel. Herrgott, dann spielt man halt was anderes oder vielleicht macht man sogar mal was anderes als PC Spiele zu zocken...?





Das Problem ist das durch diese engstirnige Faneinstellung meine Intention völlig verloren ging. Ja als Aion rauskam hatte ich zuviel Zeit (Semesterferien). Und ja ich habs wirklich sehr intensiv gespielt. Und Nein ich finde aion nicht schlecht. 


Nochmal: Ich finde das Aion das beste MMORPG derzeit auf dem Markt ist das ändert aber auch nichts an den Kritikpunkten die ich darüber äußer. Ich finde z.b. das der Endcontent bei release extrem dürftig war. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es das schlimmste was man im westlichen Markt machen kann sich dann 12 Monate Zeit für weiteren Content zu lassen (Selbst die langsamsten waren spätestens seit januar in der gleichen Situation das es nichts mehr gab ausser evtl noch und noch und nochmal einen char hochzuspielen). Ich finde auch das HardcoreGrind Berufe mit 20h Craftzeiten Schwachsinn sind (es kann ja auch nicht alles im Spiel toll sein). Ich finde es auch schlecht das die letzten lvl 45-50 hauptsächlich aus Quests bestanden (töte 30 xx und mache diese quest 25 mal).

UND NEIN 1.9 war nicht sinnlos. Es waren sinnvolle Erweiterungen aber eben KEIN Content.

Die Population auf den Aion Server hatte Seit Ende letzten Jahres abgenommen - DAS ist ein Fakt. Durch 2.0 mag es den ein oder anderen Rückkehrer geben insbesondere da es derzeit kaum Alternativen gibt.

Und ja ich habe dann nachdem ich mit mehreren Chars durchgespielt habe ein "anderes" Spiel gespielt.... 

Und ja ich spiele derzeit wieder Aion da ich schauen will was 2.0 so gebracht hat und WoW nach x Jahren keine Alternative für mich bietet.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2010)

Also ich habe keinen einzigen 50er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich habe 11 Monate gespielt und die Beta auch mit gemacht und kein einzigen 50er. Also is doch deine Aussage das selbst die langsamsten im Januar in deiner Situation waren falsch.
Ich kannte viele die seit der Beta zoggen und erst vor kurzem ihren ersten 50iger oben hatten.
Ich hab zwar jetzt mit Aion aufgehört, was aber nicht an Aion liegt sondern einfach daran das ich kein MMO-Spieler bin(ja hab es erst jetzt endlich akzeptiert udn registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Aion ist sowie es ist ein verdammt geniales Spiel und was hier einige net vergessen sollten Aion wurde mit 1.0 in Korea ausgeliefert, wir haben hier 1.5 bekommen und 1.9 kam ja auch erst vor kurzem.
Also 2 Contentpatches da das Spiel mit selbigen erweitert wurde. 2.0 ist ein Addon welches du auch extra kaufen kannst und via Key in deinen Acc einfügen kannst. Aion ist halt net WoW wo jedes Addon zig Euro kostet sondern hier hast du die Wahl ob du es kaufen willst oder net und du hast keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor allem es kommt bald der 64Bit-Client was die Leistung noch verbessern soll, der Client wird endlich ein Westlicher(vorher war es ja immer noch der koreanische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also an Aion tut sich wat und es gibt verdammt viele News dafür und jetzt kommt mal alle wieder runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Paradiso (23. September 2010)

> Aion ist sowie es ist ein verdammt geniales Spiel und was hier einige net vergessen sollten Aion wurde mit 1.0 in Korea ausgeliefert, wir haben hier 1.5 bekommen und 1.9 kam ja auch erst vor kurzem.


/sign



> Also 2 Contentpatches da das Spiel mit selbigen erweitert wurde. 2.0 ist ein Addon welches du auch extra kaufen kannst und via Key in deinen Acc einfügen kannst. Aion ist halt net WoW wo jedes Addon zig Euro kostet sondern hier hast du die Wahl ob du es kaufen willst oder net und du hast keine Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign



> Und vor allem es kommt bald der 64Bit-Client was die Leistung noch verbessern soll, der Client wird endlich ein Westlicher(vorher war es ja immer noch der koreanische
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign und *freu*



> Also an Aion tut sich wat und es gibt verdammt viele News dafür und jetzt kommt mal alle wieder runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo?


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Wo?



leider nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich meinte damit es gibt worüber man berichten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. September 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich darf meine Meinung äussern wie ich will und wer bist Du das Du mir vorschreiben willst was ich zu schreiben habe?



Jaein

dazu Zitiere ich gerne die Netiquette 

Das gute Benehmen

Bedenken Sie bitte, dass alles, was Sie in unserer Community schreiben, von Tausenden anderer Menschen gelesen wird. Die meisten davon kennen Sie nicht persönlich und werden Ihnen vermutlich auch niemals über den Weg laufen. Ironie oder gewisse Formen von Humor werden oft missverstanden, da aus dem geschriebenen Wort ohne Tonfall und Gestik nicht in jedem Fall ersichtlich ist, wie Sie nun etwas gemeint haben und wie nicht.

Bitte achten Sie daher gut darauf, was Sie schreiben, damit andere Menschen nicht einen falschen Eindruck von Ihnen bekommen - die meisten Streitereien beruhen auf ganz einfachen Missverständnissen, die sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich vor dem Absenden seinen Text noch einmal durchliest.

Und in den Forenregeln steht dazu folgendes ;

4.5 Um Streitigkeiten in Foren-Diskussionen  die auf Missverständnissen beruhen zu vermeiden, bitten wir Euch bei der Gestaltung Eures Forenbeitrages auf Gliederung, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu achten (sofern möglich), so dass auch andere User Eure Gedankengänge möglichst einfach nachvollziehen können.

4.6 Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik. Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt.



also haltet euch bitte alle daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (23. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich verstehe zu 100% wieso Buffed so viel über WoW berichtet und ich habe da auch nichts gegen. Denn
> WoW ist so ein großes und weit verbreitetes Spiel, dass es jeden tag was zu berichten gibt.
> Doch wie ich schon zu Helmchen sagte. Es geht mir auch darum, dass nicht nur mehr News kommen, sondern auch mal Artikel und Guides für die Spiele, die auf Buffed Unterseiten bekommen haben.
> ...


Davon ab, dass nicht Einzelne über den Verbleib der Unterseiten entscheiden, kann ich die Argumentation auch ganz persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Unterseiten sind mit keinem Wort zwangsweise an eine bestimmte Anzahl an Guides/Artikel pro Monat abseits der News zum entsprechenden Thema gebunden. "Offiziell" gibt es keinen Hinweis auf die Guide-/Artikelpflicht. *Man könnte diese Unterseiten auch als einfache "Suchhilfe" interpretieren, da sich hierdurch schneller alle neuen Beiträge zu einem bestimmten Spiel finden lassen.* Andererseits - und das ist meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise auf das "moderne" Internet - könnte man diese statischen Unterseiten auch einfach als ein veraltetes Internetauftreten interpretieren, das man auf einer modernen Webseite in dieser Form nicht mehr häufig antreffen wird. Dort werden themenspezifische Bereiche ganz anders gehandhabt.

*Es gibt ohne Frage immer Dinge, die verbessert werden können und ich manchen Fällen auch verbessert werden müssen!* Dabei ist die Community als Ideengeber und natürlich auch vor allem Zielpublikum enorm wichtig. (He, will mich jemand als schwafelnder PR-Mensch engagieren?) Das bedeutet aber leider nicht, dass wirklich alle Interessen und Wünsche der Community umgesetzt werden können. Teils ist es nicht durchführbar, teils bedarf es einer längeren Planung und teils ist es einfach nicht sinnvoll. Leider - und manchmal auch zum Glück - können Einzelne eines Unternehmens, das seine Verantwortlichkeiten auf verschiedene Personen und Abteilungen aufteilt, der Community kein direktes Feedback geben. (Das ist übrigens ein Grund, warum ich immer wieder darauf verweise, dass das Geschriebene meine persönliche Meinung ist. Ich kann, will und darf schlicht nichts "Offizielles" zu einem Thema schreiben, das außerhalb meiner Verantwortlichkeit liegt. Das überschreitet schlicht meine Kompetenzen. Allerdings versuche ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten der Community zu vermitteln, dass sie Teil des Ganzen ist.) 

*Letztendlich trägt in einer Community jeder Verantwortung:* der Redakteur, der Freie Autor, die Chefetage, die Werbeabteilung, der Geldgeber, die IVW, der Programmierer, der Moderator, der aktive User, der stille Leser, der Forennutzer, der Blogger etc. All diese Positionen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig, stehen in reger Wechselwirkung. Es ist eine Gemeinschaft, bei der es immer Reibungspunkte geben wird und die oftmals aneinander vorbeiredet. Letztendlich gilt es aber wie im realen Leben, auf beiderseitiges Verständnis und Kompromisse zu setzen, indem man sich in die Lage des Gegenüber versetzt. Dass dabei Einzelne als Projektionsfläche für den ganzen Apparat im Hintergrund stehen, macht die Kommunikation nicht einfach. (Stichwort DIE WoW-Community oder Werbung, die laut Meinung einiger per Hand von Redakteuren geschaltet wird, oder persönliche Interessen der Redakteure als einziges Indiz für die Artikeldichte zu einem Thema - dann würde es hier wohl Dauerwerbung und Guides für Farmville geben. Bähh.) 

*Aus diesem Grund erwächst unter anderem buffed 2.0:* Die Bedürfnisse der Nutzer sollen zeitgemäßer berücksichtigt werden. Aber letztendlich muss man, wie du schon richtig anmerkst, wohl abwarten, was buffed 2.0 bringt. Auch dort wird es bestimmte Dinge geben, die einem Teil der Community nicht passen. Es gilt einen Kompromiss zwischen Nutzerfreundlichkeit und Praktikabilität (auch finanziell) zu finden.


----------



## Paradiso (23. September 2010)

Bevor ich jetzt eine Antwort schreibe, schonmal eine Entschuldigung, wenn ich dich nun falsch verstanden habe.



> ... "Offiziell" gibt es keinen Hinweis auf die Guide-/Artikelpflicht. *Man könnte diese Unterseiten auch als einfache "Suchhilfe" interpretieren, da sich hierdurch schneller alle neuen Beiträge zu einem bestimmten Spiel finden lassen.* Andererseits - und das ist meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise auf das "moderne" Internet - könnte man diese statischen Unterseiten auch einfach als ein veraltetes Internetauftreten interpretieren, das man auf einer modernen Webseite in dieser Form nicht mehr häufig antreffen wird. Dort werden themenspezifische Bereiche ganz anders gehandhabt.


Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich niemals davon geredet habe, dass Buffed verpflichtet ist eine bestimmte Anzahl von Artikeln und Guides zu schreiben.
Jedoch verstehe ich es nicht, wieso Buffed sich als Plattform für Onlinespiele bezeichnet, wenn zu World of Warcraft jede Woche 2-3 Artikel oder Guides geschrieben werden
und zu anderen Spielen vieleicht mal einmal im Monat was kommt.  

Zu den Unterseiten:
Genau als DAS, was du geschrieben hast, interpretiere Ich und wahrscheinlich auch viele andere die sogenannten Unterseiten.
Doch, wenn diese Unterseiten wirklich nur als eine Art "Container" existieren, wieso werden dann für Spiele, wo oft News kommen
keine Unterseiten erstellt, aber Spiele wo fast nie eine News oder gar Artikel kommen gibt es diese Unterseiten. 
Und wieso werden die STO- und AionSeite als Unterseiten bezeichnet und nicht als Partnerseiten.
Denn alles was Buffed zu den beiden Spielen schreibt verschwindet irgendwo in die Tiefen der Datenbank.
Es gibt ja keine Brücke zwischen den beiden Seiten, die News die z.B. auf aion.buffed.de gepostet werden auch auf
buffed.de anzeigt.



> *Aus diesem Grund erwächst unter anderem buffed 2.0:* Die Bedürfnisse der Nutzer sollen zeitgemäßer berücksichtigt werden. Aber letztendlich muss man, wie du schon richtig anmerkst, wohl abwarten, was buffed 2.0 bringt. Auch dort wird es bestimmte Dinge geben, die einem Teil der Community nicht passen. Es gilt einen Kompromiss zwischen Nutzerfreundlichkeit und Praktikabilität (auch finanziell) zu finden.


Für mich hört sich das gerade an, als wenn Buffed 2.0 wirklich zur WoW Seite wird.
Aber ist nur meine Interpretation.
Ich habe mir schon einiges ausgedacht, was Buffed 2.0 bringen könnte und ich hoffe, dass einige dieser Gedanken verwirklicht werden, damit Buffed sich
auch wirklich Plattform für Onlinespiele nennen kann. 

Fakt, wie ich glaube, ist folgendes:
Eigentlich müssten wir die Diskussion beenden und abwarten, was Buffed 2.0 für Veränderungen bringt.
Doch dadurch, dass die Diskussion jeden Tag neu angefacht wird ist ein Abschluss dieser Diskussion
wohl nicht möglich und vieleicht erreichen wir ja hiermit auch noch die ein oder andere Änderung bei der 2.0 Entwicklung.


----------



## Telkir (23. September 2010)

Wie bereits geschrieben, halte ich die Unterseiten für veraltet. Was die technische Limitierung angeht, kann ich nun einmal nichts zum Thema beitragen. Den Kritikpunkt kann ich somit nicht kommentieren. 

*Warum buffed "das Portal für Online-Spiele" ist, ist doch offensichtlich.* buffed, "das Portal für WoW", wäre schlicht falsch, da die Hauptseite über mehr als nur WoW berichtet (auch wenn der WoW-Anteil zirka 20 bis 30 Prozent beträgt - nehmen wir diese Woche einmal aus bereits genannten Gründen aus). Mit "das Portal für Online-Spiele" geht doch beim besten Willen keine (auch nur annähernde) automatische Gleichstellung (vom Umfang der Informationen) aller MMORGPs einher. Woran sollte sich diese Gleichstellung orientieren? Am Marktanteil? Am Aufschrei der User? An den Klicks? Am Interesse der Redakteure? Wie bereits erwähnt, gilt es hierbei, einen Kompromiss zu finden. Die Artikel/News orientieren sich, zum Glück, eben nicht nur am Marktanteil oder den User-Kommentare oder den Klicks etc. Sie sind eine Kombination aus vielen Faktoren. Würde man sich einzig auf eine Sache beschränken, kämen wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr - ja, noch mehr - WoW- und Farmville-Artikel dabei heraus. Davor gruselt es uns doch allen. 
Dass man sich als Fan eines bestimmten MMORPGs immer mehr Informationen zu seinem Titel wünscht, ist für mich als HdRO-Spieler überaus nachvollziehbar. Warum dem in der aktuellen(!) Situation nicht entsprochen werden kann, habe ich bereits ausgeführt. Dabei sollte allerdings auch dem Aufruf der Redaktion bezüglich neuer freier Autoren zu anderen MMORPGs und der Finanzierung der Webseite über Werbeeinblendungen Beachtung geschenkt werden.

Um noch einmal "das Portal für Online-Spiele aufzugreifen" bemühe ich ein wirklich absonderliches Beispiel: Warum sollte ein "Grütze-Hersteller" gleiche Mengen roter und grüner Grütze produzieren, wenn doch 90 Prozent der Supermarktkunden Rote Grütze konsumieren? Muss er sich jetzt "Rote-Grütze-Hersteller" nennen, obwohl er doch für die Kunden, die andere Grütze mögen, diese in geringeren Mengen produziert? (Vielleicht ist aufgefallen, dass ich das Beispiel nur wählte, um MMORPGs mit Grütze gleichzusetzen. Das Beispiel als solches ist schlicht zu einseitig auf Angebot und Nachfrage orientiert und kann somit nur sehr bedingt herhalten.)

Die Schlussfolgerung, dass buffed 2.0 eine WoW-Seite wird, kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, da ich ausdrücklich von einer moderneren Plattform schrieb, die sich selbstverständlich an den Interessen der Community orientieren soll. "Einseitiger" ist meiner Meinung nach mit "moderner" nun wirklich nicht in Einklang zu bringen, da auch das Interesse der Community nicht homogen ist. Weitere Hinweise wurden im vorhergehenden Abschnitt genannt.

p.s. Ich werde frühestens morgen auf weitere Beiträge reagieren können, da ich den heutigen Nachmittag/Abend nicht am PC verbringen werde. Ich schleiche mich somit nicht etwa aus der Diskussion.


----------



## Paradiso (24. September 2010)

Habe mich jetzt mal mit Jan, von Atreia.de bzw. aion.buffed.de in Verbindung gesetzt.
Mal schauen was nun wird.

Ps: Bitte Usernews freischalten xD


----------



## Paradiso (25. September 2010)

Also wenn ich darum bitte die User news freizuschalten dann meiche ich damit nicht, dass Ihr von meinen 6 UserNews
die beste löschen sollt. Was soll der mist? Schon zum zweiten mal wird ne UserNews von mir gelöscht... und dann auchnoch die aufwendigste,
die schon fast nen ganzer Artikel war... 

Also ab jetzt schreib ich keine User News mehr... wenn damit so ein unfug getrieben wird!


----------



## Firun (25. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also wenn ich darum bitte die User news freizuschalten dann meiche ich damit nicht, dass Ihr von meinen 6 UserNews
> die beste löschen sollt. Was soll der mist? Schon zum zweiten mal wird ne UserNews von mir gelöscht... und dann auchnoch die aufwendigste,
> die schon fast nen ganzer Artikel war...
> 
> Also ab jetzt schreib ich keine User News mehr... wenn damit so ein unfug getrieben wird!



Und wie kommst du darauf das deine News gelöscht werden ? Oo

Und den Rest hier bitte ich sich weiter an die Netiquette zu halten sonst brennt wieder unnötig die Luft im Channel...
Ich habe mal die Provokanten Sachen entfernt.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. September 2010)

> - Man arbeitet daran, die Kosten in Aion für den Westen zu senken



Wie darf ich das verstehen?
Kann man ja ziemlich viel rein interpretieren.


----------



## Interminator (25. September 2010)

auch wenn ich aion nur kurze zeit nach dem release gespielt habe, finde ich schon das mal mehr über aion kommen sollte vorallem in der buffed show sollte davon mal etwas mehr gezeigt werden.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also wenn ich darum bitte die User news freizuschalten dann meiche ich damit nicht, dass Ihr von meinen 6 UserNews
> die beste löschen sollt.



Schonmal dran gedacht PM zu nutzen? Man mag es nicht glauben, aber wenn man normal nachfragt bekommt man von den Jungs auch eine freundliche vernünftige Antwort und kann die Sache klären.


----------



## Paradiso (26. September 2010)

Ja, nur wenn die News einfach gelöscht werden, dann hat man keine Person zum PMen.
EIGENTLICH wird man ja benachrichtigt, wenn eine News nicht angenommen wird.

Zudem habe ich mir dann auch schon ein Random-Buffie ausgesucht.




> Und wie kommst du darauf das deine News gelöscht werden ? Oo


Könnte daran liegen, dass Sie ... weg ... sind?


----------



## Paradiso (26. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Kann man ja ziemlich viel rein interpretieren.



Kinahkosten
Also Geistheiler und Teleport- und Flugmeister.
Was ja schon mit Patch 2.0 verbessert wurde.


----------



## Firun (26. September 2010)

Offtopic entfernt , bitte bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Paradiso (26. September 2010)

Danke erneut Firun.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zum Thema "nur Flo ist da": Getroffen habe ich persönlich am Donnerstag Carcharoth, Dini, Xashija und ZAM. Von den Moderatoren sind momentan nur Pente und Berserkerkitten da, Haxxler wahrscheinlich auch. Da Xashija für die Freischaltungen verantwortlich ist passiert es dieses Wochenende nunmal nicht.



Gibt schon kranke fans xD


----------



## Lari (27. September 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Gibt schon kranke fans xD



Das hat nichts mit einem kranken Fan zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man seit Jahren auf buffed.de unterwegs ist, dazu fast täglich im IRC rumschwirrt hat man nunmal auch Kontakt zu den Leuten. Sieh es wie eine Gilde und deren Gildentreffen, mal die Leute kennenlernen. Die sind auch nicht alle krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (28. September 2010)

Und wieder eine User-News, ohne PM, gelöscht. 
Danke... 

Dann gibts halt nurnoch welche im Forum


----------



## leckaeis (29. September 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Und wieder eine User-News, ohne PM, gelöscht.
> Danke...
> 
> Dann gibts halt nurnoch welche im Forum



Flo meinte doch, sie melden sich bei Bedarf.

Warum also so veressen darauf, soviele UserNews zu schreiben?


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Flo meinte doch, sie melden sich bei Bedarf.
> 
> Warum also so veressen darauf, soviele UserNews zu schreiben?



Paradiso schreibt kostenlos für Buffed News, welche vom Inhalt her so manch andere News aussticht. Nimm als Beispiel die bisherigen zwei hier im Forum.
Wärst du nicht sauer, wenn die einfach verschwinden würden, ohne Kommentar?

Ich kenn die Hintergründe nicht, aber Paradiso kann ich ein wenig verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

> Wärst du nicht sauer, wenn die einfach verschwinden würden, ohne Kommentar?



Und wieder 2 User News ohne Begründung gelöscht...
Und wieder ein Danke...

Gut das ich sie diesmal noch in das Forum geschrieben habe..


----------



## Zurael (29. September 2010)

Ich kann sowas einfach nicht ertragen.

Ich hör immer was von WoW Fanboys, Fansite etc. aber jetzt überlegt mal, ihr wollt nicht ständig angemacht werden das ihr ein totes Spiel spielt, welches absolut versagt hat. Macht uns dafür aber an das wir Fans eines Spiels sind?
Wirklich wie im Kindergarten. Eine richtige Trotz Reaktion!

Und kommt mir nicht mit "Aion versagt? lol?" ja es hat versagt, zumindest im europäischen Teil. So schnell wie die Server dicht gemacht worden sind. naja was soll man da anderes behaupten. P.S und ja ich habe fast nen halbes Jahr Aion gespielt....


----------



## Nanuuck (29. September 2010)

Zurael schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas einfach nicht ertragen.
> 
> Ich hör immer was von WoW Fanboys, Fansite etc. aber jetzt überlegt mal, ihr wollt nicht ständig angemacht werden das ihr ein totes Spiel spielt, welches absolut versagt hat. Macht uns dafür aber an das wir Fans eines Spiels sind?
> Wirklich wie im Kindergarten. Eine richtige Trotz Reaktion!
> ...



Spielen aber immer noch so viele aion dass man immer noch viel spaß hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Aion kann so hart gefailed haben wie es will:
User-News sind freiwillige und kostenlose Beiträge zu den verschiedensten MMORPGs. Paradiso ist da nun ein Sonderfall, er hängt sich richtig rein, und das Ergebnis ist für ihn deprimierend. Man kann darüber streiten, ob eine News über ein Damage-Meter sinnvoll ist, streite ich nicht ab. Aber wenn man im Vergleich sieht, was für News es auf die Seite schaffen, dann ist auch so eine News gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Nanuuck (29. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aion kann so hart gefailed haben wie es will:
> User-News sind freiwillige und kostenlose Beiträge zu den verschiedensten MMORPGs. Paradiso ist da nun ein Sonderfall, er hängt sich richtig rein, und das Ergebnis ist für ihn deprimierend. Man kann darüber streiten, ob eine News über ein Damage-Meter sinnvoll ist, streite ich nicht ab. Aber wenn man im Vergleich sieht, was für News es auf die Seite schaffen, dann ist auch so eine News gerechtfertigt.



Es hat aber ne menge Leute aufgeregt da die Spieler einfach Null bock drauf hatten dass in Aion auch noch der Dps Wahn einkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Thread war einfach mehr als gewagt


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2010)

Trotzdem bringt es nichts deswegen hier zu randalieren.
Ich hatte bei abgelehnten USernews bisher immer eine PM. Allerdings meist ohne Begründung, die ich aber dann zumindest erfragen konnte.

Wenn Diese Pms fehlen könnte er z.B. auch mal ZAM anschreiben und nachfragen was da passiert ist. Es liegt ja auch nicht im Interesse von Buffed die Leute mutwillig zu demotivieren.
Ich glaube aber nicht dass er z.B. hier in diesen Thread reinschaut.


----------



## Paradiso (29. September 2010)

> Trotzdem bringt es nichts deswegen hier zu randalieren.
> Ich hatte bei abgelehnten USernews bisher immer eine PM. Allerdings meist ohne Begründung, die ich aber dann zumindest erfragen konnte.
> 
> Wenn Diese Pms fehlen könnte er z.B. auch mal ZAM anschreiben und nachfragen was da passiert ist. Es liegt ja auch nicht im Interesse von Buffed die Leute mutwillig zu demotivieren.
> Ich glaube aber nicht dass er z.B. hier in diesen Thread reinschaut.


Sag das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hier schon reingeschaut hat und mir eine Pm geschickt hat... das ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.
Ich glaube seitdem der Thread auf ist habe ich mehr Unterhaltungen mit verschiedenstens Buffed-Mitarbeitern, als in meiner ganzen Mitgliedszeit.


@Nan:
Wenn die Leute, die das ebenhalt so aufregt, das Spiel nicht spielen können bzw. nicht wissen worauf es in diese Spiel ankommt
dann tut es mir Leid. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals erklärt, wieso Aion nicht zu WoW-Wotlk werden kann... doch anscheinend ist das
alles Unsichtbar und die Aufregerleute schreiben einfach drauf los...


----------



## Anansie (29. September 2010)

Naja das System an sich krank ein wenig und wird sich hoffentlich mit Buffed 2.0 ändern.
Ich glaube halt auch, dass die Community hier sehr stark polarisiert und zuviele MMOs-Informationen auf die gleiche(n) User zurückgreifen, die natürlich nur ihr MMO als das einzig wahre sehen.

Weiters ist es mir eigentlich unerklärlich, warum Buffed 2.0 ohne direktes Usermitwirken entsteht oder vielleicht habe auch nur ich den Eindruck. Ein Betatest reicht da in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht aus.
Wenn sie nicht zumindest die Bereiche der verschiedenen Spiele klar trennen, wir es weiterhin in die gleiche Richtung gehen und Fans von dem einen MMO werden News/Beiträge zu anderen MMOs vernichten oder die Redakteure dazu nötigen diese zu löschen.

Habe ja selbst gerade "News" gepostet, die nicht direkt "News" waren, aber es gibt halt keine andere Rubrik für User auf der Seite und im Endeffekt auch (fast) nur Flames geerntet. Engagement wird seitens der Community leider sehr oft im Keim erstickt und dazu genutzt Frust oder Sonstiges abzubauen. 

Tut mir leid um dein Engagement Paradiso :/

Nachtrag:
Wollte ich immer schonmal sagen, aber hat nicht so gepasst bisher.
Ich finde es schön, dass die Aion Community so überschaubar ist, dass man sich freut, wenn jemand mit 2.0 wieder eingestiegen ist und Freude am Spiel hat und das man gerade in den Userartikeln immer wieder die gleichen Namen liest, die einem Mut machen, weiter zu machen, egal ob manche das Spiel für tot halten. Es ist klein und fein. Doch hab ich persönlich auch lieber wenige, dafür engere Freunde, als 1000 Facebookkontakte, wovon man gerade mal ein paar wirklich kennt. Ich kommen von AOC, von WAR und WOW und immer hab ich mich gefühlt hier auf Buffed wie eine Nummer. Klingt komisch, aber seit Aion sieht man mittlerweile sogar Posts von mir im Forum, was mir früher nie eingefallen ist.


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich lass dann mal wieder Frust ab...

wieso wird eine sowas von uninteressante News als TOP-Meldung gekennzeichnet (WoW Thema natürlich), nur weil sie sonst aufgrund interessanter News von anderen MMOs zu schnell nach unten geschoben wird?

Ich rede übrigens von der News, dass WoW bald ein Cap von 600 Mitgliedern in einer Gilde haben wird. TOP-News oder? Nein!
In einem Zeitraum von ca. 5 Stunden gab es News zu einer neuen Erweiterung von Champions Online, ein Artikel über den Inhalt von Lego Universe Online und die Neuigkeit, dass in Warhammer die PTRs für einen neuen Patch geöffnet hat. Achja und es gab eine News über den neuen Trailer zur Erweiterung von Allods Online. Alle diese News sind wohl 100% informativer und spannender als die lächerliche WoW News...

Zudem gibt es in Aion ein neues Belohnungssystem, worüber noch garnicht berichtet wurde. Im off. Forum wurde über einen neuen Patch gesprochen, der bald Online geht und unteranderem eine Erhöhung der Dropchancen mit sich trägt. Diesmal sogar bei Bossen um 100%.

NEIN! 
Das ist alles unwichtig. We need sehr spannende WoW-Cataclysm-News!

.....
.....

Ja jetzt geht es mir ein Stückchen besser


----------



## Nahemis (5. Oktober 2010)

Entspann dich digga


----------



## Daddelprinz (5. Oktober 2010)

Buffed interessiert sich nur für WoW. Das weiß ja jeder.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja was erwartest du. 1) Aoin hat wow halt nich vom Horizont geschossen wie vorhergesagt. 2) Weil Aoin nun doch nich so gut is wie von vielen erhofft (mir inklusive^^) 3) Buffed is ein Unternehmen und richtet sich so aus, dass sie den maximalen Ertrag erwirtschaften. Also viele WOW Spieler = Viele Kunden sprich Zugriffe usw. das brauch ich ja keinem erklären is eh klar. Gruß Nechbet


----------



## Telkir (5. Oktober 2010)

Da wir eine Suche im Forum haben und ich mich ungern wiederhole, verweise ich ganz dreist auf das fünf Monate alte Thema "Top-Meldungen" im passenden buffed-Unterforum "Meinungen und Anregungen": http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/155894-top-meldungen-nur-mull/page__view__findpost__p__2619031


----------



## Killerkrebs (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja was erwartest du. 1) Aoin hat wow halt nich vom Horizont geschossen wie vorhergesagt. 2) Weil Aoin nun doch nich so gut is wie von vielen erhofft (mir inklusive^^) 3) Buffed is ein Unternehmen und richtet sich so aus, dass sie den maximalen Ertrag erwirtschaften. Also viele WOW Spieler = Viele Kunden sprich Zugriffe usw. das brauch ich ja keinem erklären is eh klar. Gruß Nechbet

gleich dein erstes anliegen ist schon fail denn das aion wow von platz 1 kickt hat ncsoft nie gesagt das waren nur fans die aion spielen. und das was du unter 3. hast, ok hast bischen recht aber deswegen heist es ja auch nicht mehr BUFFED sondern WOWED


----------



## Paradiso (14. Oktober 2010)

*BITTE* UserNews freischalten.

Langsam wirds voll..


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> *BITTE* UserNews freischalten.
> 
> Langsam wirds voll..



Vllt besser an den Support wenden... ob das hier jetzt sofort jemand liest, der für die Freischaltung zuständig ist...


----------



## Paradiso (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Person die ich meine liest das schon


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Oktober 2010)

Lass dir mal ne Telefonnummer geben, dann musste nicht ständig im Forum damit nerven.


----------



## Paradiso (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja die Nummer hätte ich gerne.


----------

